# Muuta joukkoliikenteestä > Kuvat >  Bussifriikin kuvia

## bussifriikki

Moi!

Tässä minun kuvia. Ne ovat Helsingistä kaikki.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Kauhiasti tuntuu olevan noita puolikkaita linikoita..  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kauhiasti tuntuu olevan noita puolikkaita linikoita..


Missä muka?   :Sad:

----------


## otto s

> Kauhiasti tuntuu olevan noita puolikkaita linikoita..





> Missä muka?



Aleksi tarkoittanee tämmöisiä kuvia.

----------


## Kimmo

http://www.freewebs.com/hesanlinjat/18.htm

Tai tälläisiä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> http://www.freewebs.com/hesanlinjat/18.htm
> 
> Tai tälläisiä.


Aa.. Juu, ei aina osu bussi kokonaan linssin eteen, kun on kiire... :S

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Aa.. Juu, ei aina osu bussi kokonaan linssin eteen, kun on kiire... :S


No kannattaako niitä sitten julkaista, jos ei kerta saa kunnollista vedosta? Järki käteen..

----------


## JSL

Taitaa tästä purkista tulla toinen vaunut.org, siellä ainakin kiukutellaan aikas monessa kuvassa. Kumpi oikeen on tärkeämpi: se, että kuva on kaikkien taiteen sääntöjen mukaan oikein kuvattu vai että joku edes viitsii taltioida aikansa ilmiöitä. Musta ainakin toi eka 18 linjan 1/2 linja-auto kuvaa hyvin kaupungin kadun sykettä. Sitte ihan yleisesti: älkää ihmiset hermostuko, vaikka kaikki kuvat eivät olekaan kaikilla kuvaajilla ihan priimaa aina. Kommentoitsijat voisivat kanssa antaa rakentavaa palautetta siitä miten kuva olis tarvinnu ottaa.

----------


## Hujis

> No kannattaako niitä sitten julkaista, jos ei kerta saa kunnollista vedosta? Järki käteen..


Ja tämän viestin allekirjoittaneen pimeässä otettuja, epäselviä ja rakeisia kännykkäkuvia on myös linkitetty hänen viesteihin, jotta enpä alkais nyt tässä suuta pieksemään ja arvostelemaan mikä kuva kannattaa julkaista ja mikä ei.

----------


## eliitti-karhu

> Taitaa tästä purkista tulla toinen vaunut.org, siellä ainakin kiukutellaan aikas monessa kuvassa. Kumpi oikeen on tärkeämpi: se, että kuva on kaikkien taiteen sääntöjen mukaan oikein kuvattu vai että joku edes viitsii taltioida aikansa ilmiöitä. Musta ainakin toi eka 18 linjan 1/2 linja-auto kuvaa hyvin kaupungin kadun sykettä. Sitte ihan yleisesti: älkää ihmiset hermostuko, vaikka kaikki kuvat eivät olekaan kaikilla kuvaajilla ihan priimaa aina. Kommentoitsijat voisivat kanssa antaa rakentavaa palautetta siitä miten kuva olis tarvinnu ottaa.


Ensimmäinen "fiksu" palaute Bussifriikille.. Olen aivan samaa mieltä! Rakentavaa palautetta kannattaisi antaa, ei pelkästään sen vuoksi, että toinen oppisi kuvaamaan, vaan myös siksi, että jos sättii toisen ottamia kuvia, saattaa muiden silmissä mennä maine. Ei millään pahalla.. 

Mitä tuohon rakentavaan palautteeseen tulee, sanon sen, että jos haluaa kokonaisen bussin kuvaan, kannattaisi kuvata sellaiset bussit, jotka on havaittu jo kauempaa. Silloin kerkeää valmistautumaan ja zoomailemaan. Toivotan Bussifriikille onnea kuvaamiseen!  :Smile:

----------


## Hujis

Kyllä, anna palaa vaan, äläkä anna kuvausinnostuksen laantua! Kukaan ei ole seppä syntyessään, sitäpaitsi ei harrastajakuvaajan tarvitse, eikä pidäkkään olla ammattilaisen veroinen, vaan rutiini hommaan syntyy ajan ja harrastuksen jatkumisen myötä!

----------


## eliitti-karhu

Niinpä, Hujis on oikeassa. Ja onhan Bussifriikiltä tullut tännekin hienoja kuvia.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Niinpä, Hujis on oikeassa. Ja onhan Bussifriikiltä tullut tännekin hienoja kuvia.


Kiitos!

----------


## trumanb

> No kannattaako niitä sitten julkaista, jos ei kerta saa kunnollista vedosta? Järki käteen..


Tällaiset kommentit kannattaa jättää kyllä huomiotta.

Itse mitä vähän selailin, niin näin ainakin yhden hienon kuvan linjalta 68.

----------


## Aleksi.K

On toki tullut oikein hienojakin kuvia, mitä itse katselin. Kiinnitin vain lähinnä siihen huomiota, ettei julkaise jokaista pilalle mennyttä otosta. Ei sen puoleen, toisten mielestä joku toinen voi olla onnistunut ja toisen mielestä taas ei. Missään nimessä ei ollut tarkoitus aiheuttaa mielipahaa.

----------


## jpmast

Kuvat on ihan hyvin katseltavissa. Onhan niissä niitä puolikkaita autoja, mutta tarviiko joka auton
olla kuvassa pestynä ja pysäköitynä kuvausta varten ? Älä vaan lopeta kuvaamista nimittäin
totuus on, että kuvaamisen oppii vain kuvaamalla. Sanoo kuka tahansa mitä tahansa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Olen lisännyt kuvat Mikkelin matkaltani tänne.

----------


## Aleksi.K

Täytyy nyt kerranki vähän kehua.  :Wink:   Ihan hyviä kuvia. Yhdessä kuvassa oli maininta että otettu VGA-kameralla. Hyvä, että se luki siinä. Eikun vaan siitä eteenpäin..

----------


## bussifriikki

Ranskan matkani kuvat ovat täällä

----------


## bussifriikki

Tässä on muutama kuva Tampereelta

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama kuva Tampereelta. Ne on kuvattu 1.3 mp kameralla, eli ei oo parasta kuvalaatua.   :Icon Frown:

----------


## ultrix

Vähäsen rakentavaa kritiikkiä: 
tällaisia selvästi epäonnistuneita otoksia, joissa bussi ei kunnolla näy, ei välttämättä kannata julkaista. Valokuvauksessa kannattaa varautua hyvissä ajoin kuvaamaan kohde, nimittäin jos se on jo ehtinyt puoliksi kuvan ulkopuolelle, ei kuvasta ole paljoakaan iloa. Muut kuvat olivat ihan kohtalaisia, joskaan ei mitenkään erityisiä sommittelultaan tai dokumentääriseltä anniltaan. Esimerkkejä onnistuneesta sommittelusta bussikuvissa esim. täällä.

Kuten aikaisemmissa viesteissä on todettu, kuvaamisen oppii vain kuvaamalla. Ja kritiikkini onkin tarkoitettu opetuksellisessa mielessä  :Wink:   ei siis missään nimessä aiheuttaakseni mielipahaa! Hyvä kun kuvaat, mutta julkaisussa kannattaa käyttää rankalla kädellä itsekritiikkiä: paremmat kehut saat, jos valtavan kuvakokoelman sijasta, jossa on muutama helmi ja loput massaa julkaisetkin aluksi pelkästään ne helmet, ja sitten ajan kanssa ne tavallisemmat kuvat, kun niissä on ajan tuomaa patinaa. Esimerkiksi vaunut.orgissa on julkaistu paljon sellaisia rautatieaiheisia kuvia, jotka kuvaushetkellä olivat jopa epäonnistuneita otoksia, mutta tänä päivänä harvinaista herkkua ja harrastajien "hiivatisoinnin" aihe. Näiden samojen kuvaajien "parhaat" kuvat kun on julkaistu jo aikaa siten, mutta kenkälaatikosta jotenkin löytyy kaikkea ihmeellistä...

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Esimerkiksi vaunut.orgissa on julkaistu paljon sellaisia rautatieaiheisia kuvia, jotka kuvaushetkellä olivat jopa epäonnistuneita otoksia, mutta tänä päivänä harvinaista herkkua ja harrastajien "hiivatisoinnin" aihe. Näiden samojen kuvaajien "parhaat" kuvat kun on julkaistu jo aikaa siten, mutta kenkälaatikosta jotenkin löytyy kaikkea ihmeellistä...


Täytynee myöntää että kamerakännykkä ei ole mikään kamera. Olen samaa mieltä ylläolevan kanssa, että "bussikuva, jossa bussi ei näy ei kannata välttämättä julkaista". Mutta äläpä ota yhtään itseesi, vaan jatka kuvaamista, mutta älä niitä kaikista huonompia kuitenkaan julkaise. Ei kukaan ole kigurgi syntyessään, eikä myöskään huippukuvaaja.

Niin.. Vorgissahan on "vanhoja kuvia" jotka kuvausaikaan olisivat joutaneet roskikseen, mutta nykyisin ovat jo "miljoonan taalan arvoisia".

----------


## Hape

Bussifriikki, kun varasstoit kuvia, laita mukaan tiedot kuvan kohteesta, kuvauspaikasta ja jos kyseessä on jonkin erikoisjärjestelyn dokumentointi, niin sekin tieto. Ne tiedot kun tuppaavat unohtumaan ajan kuluessa ja kuvaravasron karttuessa.  Sitebn voit saada kuvista paljon enemmän iloa myöhemminkin.
Jos koulussasi on mahdollisuus ottaa kuvaamataitoon valokuvauksen lisäkurssi tai koulussa on valokuvauskerho, niin lähde mukaan. Sat hyviä vinkkejä kehittyäksesi kuvaajana.
Mutta käytännön kuvaamisen voi oppiia vain kuvaamalla, ja paljon.

----------


## bussifriikki

Täs olis tähänastiset kuvat englannista. On viel tulos lisää.

----------


## bussifriikki

kuvii turusta

http://my.opera.com/Bussifriikki/alb....dml?id=849797  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Elokuun kuvia
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Elokuu+09/

jiit  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Lisää kuvia  :Smile: 
Ja sillä viisiin..

Jiit  :Very Happy:

----------


## Hape

Bussifriikki, olet selvästi kehittynyt kuvaajana. Osa kuvista on todella onnistuneita.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Bussifriikki, olet selvästi kehittynyt kuvaajana. Osa kuvista on todella onnistuneita.


jee  :Smile:  kiitti  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

tere öhtus!

Syyskuun kuvat alkaa täältä bussien muodossa,
ja metroja täällä.
Jiit

----------


## Hape

Bussikuvat ovat onnistuneita. 
Vinkkinä voisin sanoa että mene lähemmäksi kohdetta/käytä kameran zoomausta. 

Ja metrokuvista: tarkenna ennen kuin painat laukaisinta.

----------


## trumanb

Jos nuo kuvat on otettu Nokian N95:lla, niin ei siinä pahemmin zoomailla, kun ei siinä tietääkseni optista zoomia ole.

Ja pitääkö kaikkien kuvien olla sellaisia, jossa rajaus on tehty tarkalleen bussin mukaan, eikä taustaa (ympäristöä) näy ollenkaan? Se on niin mielipideasia, mistä kukakin tykkää.

Veikkaan, että valaistus ei ole tarpeeksi hyvä metrojunia kuvatessa siellä asemalla, joten suljinaika on sen takia pidempikestoinen. Tästä aiheutuu hieman tärähtäneet kuvat, eikä siitä, että kuvaa ei olisi tarkennettu kunnolla.

----------


## bussifriikki

Hellodlyho!

Tässä tämänpäiväisiä kuvia.
Jiit  :Smile:

----------


## Aleksi.K

Millaisella kameralla kuvaat?

----------


## Tonttu18

> Millaisella kameralla kuvaat?



Lukee kuvan alla:  HTC Hero

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lukee kuvan alla:  HTC Hero


joo, eli osan olen HTC:llä kuvannut, siinä on 5 megapikselin kamera.

----------


## bussifriikki

päevää!

tässä vielä syyskuun viimeinen satsi

 :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

moro sanoi poro!

eli tässä lokakuun ensimmäiset kuvat
ja vielä kuvia Turusta.  :Smile:

----------


## Hape

Lokakuun alun ja Turun sarjoissa oli osa kuvista loistavia.  Olet onnistunut liikkuvan kohteen kuvaamisessa ja saanut kuvaan liikkeen tunnun. 

Olet kehittynyt selvästi kuvaajana :Wink:

----------


## Aleksi.K

En vain ymmärrä, että jos kerta kuvaa bussin. Niin miksei sitten kuvaa kokonaan eikä jotain 3/4 osaa kylkeä..

----------


## JT

> En vain ymmärrä, että jos kerta kuvaa bussin. Niin miksei sitten kuvaa kokonaan eikä jotain 3/4 osaa kylkeä..


Juuri niin, kuten vaikkapa tässä ja sitä seuraavassa kuvassa. Ilmeisesti tuollainen luonnossa oleva esine kuten puu on silti mielestäsi hyväksyttävä "este" kuvassa, vaikka tuossakin puu peittää melkoisen siivun Wiiman kyljestä.

----------


## bussifriikki

hyvää alkavaa alkuillan loppua kaikille!

elikkä olisi metrokuvia ja lisää bussikuvia lokakuun kansiossa   :Smile:

----------


## trumanb

> Ilmeisesti tuollainen luonnossa oleva esine kuten puu on silti mielestäsi hyväksyttävä "este" kuvassa, vaikka tuossakin puu peittää melkoisen siivun Wiiman kyljestä.


Eli olet sitä mieltä, että kuvaajan pitäisi sahata puu poikki ja kantaa se pois näkyvistä? Vai pitäisikö puulle yrittää huutaa, jos se vaikka itse älyäisi siirtyä? Vai olisiko tuo paikallaan ollut bussit pitänyt työntää sellaiseen kohtaan, ettei puu häiritse? Oikeesti hei, lopettakaa toi nillitys. Mielestäni tuo Wiima-kuva on hyvä, ei se haittaa ollenkaan. Olisi pahempi, jos se peittäisi bussin keulan.

Aika elitististä toimintaa, jos pari henkilöä saa päättää siitä, millainen on hyväksyttävä kuva. Lähdetään nyt vaikka siitä, että JT ottaa kuvat aina samasta kuvakulmasta ja samassa paikassa ja niin, että rajauskin on aina sama. Tulee aika mielenkiinnottomia ja tylsiä kuvia.

Joten eiköhän anneta bussifriikin ottaa ihan sellaisia kuvia, mistä itse tykkää. Mielestäni tuossa lokakuun kansiossa oli ainakin hyviä kuvia.  :Smile:

----------


## JT

> Eli olet sitä mieltä, että kuvaajan pitäisi sahata puu poikki ja kantaa se pois näkyvistä? Vai pitäisikö puulle yrittää huutaa, jos se vaikka itse älyäisi siirtyä? Vai olisiko tuo paikallaan ollut bussit pitänyt työntää sellaiseen kohtaan, ettei puu häiritse? Oikeesti hei, lopettakaa toi nillitys. Mielestäni tuo Wiima-kuva on hyvä, ei se haittaa ollenkaan. Olisi pahempi, jos se peittäisi bussin keulan.


Edellisessä viestissä halusin toki ilmaista hämmästykseni AleksiK:n kommenttiin 3/4-bussikuvia kohtaan. Kommentti oli mielestäni melkoisen "rohkea" veto, kun sen esittäjältäkin löytyi bussikuvia (vieläpä samalta päivältä), joissa kohde ei ole kokonaan esillä (esim. juuri tuo Wiima-kuva). Eli tarkoitus oli vain muistuttaa siitä, että voisi miettiä, mitä foorumille kirjoittaa.

Siis trumanb:lle vastaten ei, puuta ei olisi tarvinnut siirtää pois keinolla millä hyvänsä. On tietysti katsojan oma valinta kenen kuvia/mitä kuvia haluaa katsella ja jos ei miellytä, niin antaa sitten vaikka mieluummin rakentavaa kritiikkiä. 

Ja mitä tulee bussikuviin, niin itse kyllä mieluiten katselen sellaisia kuvia, joissa kohde näkyy kokonaan, mutta tämäkin toki makuasia, josta ei voi kiistellä.

----------


## trumanb

JT:ltä pyydän nyt tässä oikeastaan anteeksi, koska käsitin aluksi väärin. Sain käsityksen, että haukuit bussifriikin kuvia, mutta laittamasi linkki veikin Aleksi K:n sivulle, jota en sokeana huomannut. Minun virhe.

Mutta joo. Oma mielipiteeni on kuitenkin se, että kukin ottakoon sellaisia kuvia kuin haluaa. En minä sinun kuvia huonoina pidä, JT. Hyviä kuvia. Itse pyrin ottamaan omia kuviani eri kuvakulmista ja eri paikoista, jotta tulisi vähän vaihtelua, koska pidän itse sellaisesta. En kuitenkaan usko, että läheskään kaikki pitävät minun ottamia kuvia hyvinä.

Suurin vaihteluhan syntyy kuitenkin kuvaajien määrästä. Mitä enemmän kuvaajia, sitä enemmän erilaisia kuvia, ja kaikille on varmasti jotakin.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

päevää!

tässä muutama kuva tampereelta.    :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

tere  :Smile: 

tässä olis lokakuun kuwia taas muutama
ja silleen

----------


## bussifriikki

Moi

Marraskuun satsi alkaa vähän nihkeästi vain yhdellä kuvalla, mutta laitetaan nyt sekin tänne, kun sentään 65X on.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tässä on nyt marraskuun kaikki kuvat

----------


## bussifriikki

Joulukuun kansioon on tullut ensimmäiset kuvat.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Joulukuu%2009/
Hyvää Joulua!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Vielä juuri ennen vuoden alkua lisää kuvia.
Kaikki joulukuun kuvat täällä

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia

----------


## bussifriikki

Moi

vaikka helmikuu on jo alkanut ni tässä vielä lisää kuvia tammikuulta.

----------


## bussifriikki

terve
tässä vielä pari kuvaa lisäsin mun sivuille.
mitä mieltä olette Bussisivuista? voisiko niitä
jotenkin uudistaa..?  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Moi
lisäsin kuvia CapaCitystä ja muista busseista. Videokin löytyy

----------


## bussifriikki

Jälleen uutta huhtikuun varrelta..

----------


## bussifriikki

Toukokuun kansio avattu, siellä kuvia Hess-tuplanivelestä
Videoita tuplanivelestä täällä

----------


## bussifriikki

Pitkästä aikaa taas kuvia!
Tammikuu alkoi linjalla 66 ja Rautatintorilla

Ja käykää myös bussisivuillani  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

noniin, eli maaliskuun kuvakansio on nyt lisätty..
ei ole vielä sisältöä määrällä pilattu mutta lisää kuvia tulee toivottavasti vielä  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

tässä taas vähän updatea sivuille..
käyty kuvaamassa pirkkolassa

----------


## bussifriikki

lisää uutta sivuille..
käykäähän kattomassa ja kertokaa mielipiteitä  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Bussisivuilla lisää kuvia
ja kaikki toukokuun kuvat -> täällä  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Tere  :Smile: 
Nyt olisi taas uusia kuvia mun sivuilla, mm. Lahden Bus2011-näyttelystä ja Muurisen City L Pohjolalla linjalla 40.

----------


## bussifriikki

Pitkästä aikaa taas minunkin kuvaamia busseja.

Teemana HKL:n museobussi #157, joka ajoi tänään Lauttasaaressa linjan 20 juhlapäivänä.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Syyskuu+2012
Mukana myös video.

----------


## bussifriikki

Saadan taas pitkän tauon jälkeen eloa tähänkin ketjuun!

Viime kuulta valokuvia Riihimäeltä. Mukana paljon kuvia Ventoniemen Wiima K202:sta http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ri...helmikuu+2013/

----------


## bussifriikki

Taas jatkuu bussien kuvaaminen.

*Huhtikuun kuvakansio*
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+2013/

Ja kotisivuilla on nyt Eira yhtenä kuvauspaikkana. Sivuilta löytyy kuviani kaupunginosittain.
http://www.freewebs.com/bussilinjat/kuvauspaikat.htm

----------


## bussifriikki

Lisää kuvia huhtikuun kansiossa.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+2013/

Kuvauspaikat: Lassila, Myyrmäki, Tikkurila ja Espoon keskus

----------


## bussifriikki

Huhtikuun kansiossa on jo 284 kuvaa! 
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+2013/

Ja kuvauspaikkoja on tullut lisää: mm. Pitäjänmäki, Leppävaara ja Martinlaakso

----------


## bussifriikki

Tämän kuun kuvagalleria on saatu pakettiin. Huhtikuu 2013 oli kuvarikkain kuvausputkeni, kansioon tuli 319 kuvaa!  :Smile: 

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Huhtikuu+2013/

----------


## bussifriikki

Toukokuun kansioon on jo kertynyt reilusti kuvia. Käykäähän katsomassa  :Smile: 
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+2013/

----------


## bussifriikki

Lisää kuvia toukokuun kansiossa
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+2013/

ja lisäksi busseja voi nyt katsella myös malleittain
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Korikuvasto/

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia toukokuun kansiossa -> http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+2013/

Kuvia ympäri Helsinkiä ja myös Hyvinkäältä muutama. Korikuvastossa sisäkuvia.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ko.../Volvo+8900LE/

----------


## bussifriikki

Toukokuun kansio on saatu valmiiksi. Kuvia tuli 290  :Smile: 

Uusia kuvia tästä kuvasta lähtien
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/To...3/IMG_1856.JPG

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Toukokuu+2013/

----------


## bussifriikki

Lahti 402 -kansiossa uusia sisäkuvia Åbergin bussista nro. 1
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ko...sto/Lahti+402/

Ja tässä muiden bussimallien kuvia  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Kaunis kesäkuu käynnistetään Tampereen-reissulla. Tässä kuvia Mansesta.

Nivelbusseja ei täällä Stadissa ole näkynyt enää vuosiin, joten täytyihän sekin vielä katsastaa, kun sellainen löytyi. TKL:n Volvo 7000 -hanurivankkuri sisältä ja ulkoa korikansiossa.

----------


## bussifriikki

*Päivitystä:*

- Lisää kuvia kesäkuu-kansiossa
- Kuvia Riihimäeltä

Korikansiossa sisäkuvia Scalasta, Lentoparkin Citarosta ja Veolian Kiitokori CityStarista

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia otoksia tästä kuvasta eteenpäin. Mukana mm. Andersson 55.

----------


## bussifriikki

Sisäkuvia Jouko-bussista, olkaa hyvä

----------


## bussifriikki

Jehei, BUS 2013 -näyttelystä rutkasti kuvia täällä.

Kesäkuun kansiossa on vähän muutakin, tästä kuvasta lähtien. Ja korikuvastoon tuli paljon uusia bussimalleja, sisä- ja ulkokuvia.

----------


## bussifriikki

Korikuvastossa ulko- ja sisäkuvia Kutsuplus-bussista ja HP-korin pienoisbussista, ja kesäkuun kansiossa lisää kuvia, näin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kesäkuun kansiossa lisää busseja, tästä kuvasta lähtien.  :Smile: 
__________________________________________________  ______________________________________
Korikansiossa uusia ulko- ja sisäkuvia seuraavista malleista:
*Volvo 8500LE
*Carrus City L
*MAN Lion's City
*MB Citaro

----------


## bussifriikki

Arkistojen kätköistä löytyi kuvia Carrus City U:sta ja korkealattia-Citystä. Huonolaatuisia, mutta ovatpahan sentään tallessa.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ko...o/Carrus+City/
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ko...Carrus+City+U/

----------


## bussifriikki

On 1. heinäkuuta, niinpä *kesäkuu 2013* on virallisesti siirtynyt menneisyyteen - kuvakansiokin pistetään siis pakettiin.

Pääkansioon tuli 327 otosta pääkaupunkiseudun busseista.

-> Bus 2013 -näyttelyssä napsin mojovat 449 kuvaa.
-> Tampereelta 62 valokuvaa, mukana myös TKL:n Volvo 7000 -nivelbussi.
-> Ja Riihimäeltä vaatimattomat 11 kuvaa.

Korikuvastossa on nyt monesta eri bussimallista kuvia, useimmista myös sisäkuvia.

Tutustukaa, kommentoikaa ja nauttikaa kuvista. Otan mielelläni vastaan kehuja, kritiikkiä ja ehdotuksia!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia eiliseltä Porin-reissultani. Ehdin poiketa pikaisesti myös Tampereella ja Hämeenlinnassa.

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/He...3%A4meenlinna/

----------


## bussifriikki

Ja heinäkuu-kansiossa kuvia pääkaupunkiseudulta
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Hein%C3%A4kuu+2013/

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Lahdesta ja Porvoosta, olkaapa hyvä.

Korikuvastossa uutta:
- Carrus City
- Carrus City U
- Carrus Star 302
- Kabus TC-4A4
- Scania OmniLink

Myös muista bussimalleista on yksittäisiä uusia kuvia - korikuvastossa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Lisää kuvia pääkaupunkiseudulta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia M-junan poikkeusliikenteestä
ja sisäkuvia Golden Dragonista.

----------


## 339-DF

> Kuvia M-junan poikkeusliikenteestä
> ja sisäkuvia Golden Dragonista.


Onko tuo Golden Dragon nyt se kiinalainen kertakäyttöbussi? Ihan siistiltä se näyttää ulkoa ja sisältä. Miten toimintavarmoja nuo ovat?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onko tuo Golden Dragon nyt se kiinalainen kertakäyttöbussi? Ihan siistiltä se näyttää ulkoa ja sisältä. Miten toimintavarmoja nuo ovat?


Ovien toiminnassa on ilmeisesti ollut ongelmia. Myös Turussa olen kerran matkustanut tuollaisella, ja silloin moottorin melu oli aivan järkyttävä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Murphyn laki ilmoitti taas kerran olemassaolostaan. Kameran muistikortti lakkasi toimimasta kesken kuvausreissun ja vajaa sata kuvaa katosi bittiavaruuteen.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia tästä eteenpäin.
Ratikkaa korvaavasta linjasta 4X kuvia tässä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Åbergin 3:sta Lahti 402 -kansiossa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Korsisaaren varikolta tässä.

Korikuvastossa sisäkuvia seuraavista busseista:
- Carrus City M
- Scania OmniCity

----------


## bussifriikki

Pistetäänpä heinäkuu pakettiin!

* Pääkansioon tuli 327 kuvaa, sattumoisin yhtä paljon kuin viime kuussa.

** Ratikkaa korvaavasta linjasta 4X tuli kahdeksan kuvaa.
** Ratikkaa korvaava bussilinja 8X ikuistui kymmeneen kuvaan.
** Keikka Poriin, Porin Linjojen varikolle ja samalla myös Tampereelle ja Hämeenlinnaan. Kuvia  165 kpl.
** Lahden- ja Porvoon-reissusta tuli 97 kuvaa.
** M-junaa korvanneesta bussiliikenteestä tallentui 33 otosta.
** Käynnistä Korsisaaren varikolla tarjoan 42 kuvaa.

Yhteensä siis *682 valokuvaa*.
___
Sen lisäksi korikuvastossa on rutkasti uusia ulko- ja sisäkuvia eri bussimalleista.

*** Lahti 402
*** Ajokki City
*** Wiima K202
*** Kabus TC-4A4
*** Carrus Star 302
*** Kutsuplus-Sprinter
*** Carrus City
*** Carrus City M
*** Scania OmniCity
*** Scania OmniLink
*** Volvo 8500LE

Tästä on hyvä siirtyä elokuuhun. Saapi nähdä missä kaikkialla sitä silloin käy kuvailemassa.

----------


## Nak

Tässä kuvassa ÅL 1:stä jäi mietityttämään, mitähän tuosta peilistä on tarkoitus nähdä? Vai onko siellä vain matkustajien iloksi esim. meikkipeilinä?  :Laughing: 

Tämä KS 51 ei ole ollut uutenakaan varmasti näin siisti sisältä  :Smile:  Vain verhot puuttuvat!

----------


## Miska

> Tämä KS 51 ei ole ollut uutenakaan varmasti näin siisti sisältä  Vain verhot puuttuvat!


Eikös nuo 98-CityM:t kuitenkin olleet HelB:lläkin varsin siistejä? Autothan ovat olleet pääasiassa ruuhkakäytössä koko ikänsä.

----------


## Nak

> Eikös nuo 98-CityM:t kuitenkin olleet HelB:lläkin varsin siistejä? Autothan ovat olleet pääasiassa ruuhkakäytössä koko ikänsä.


Toki, kuten Helbin autot nykyisin yleiselläkin tasolla  :Smile:  Mutta tuossa esim. kattokanavatkin oikein kiiltelevät puhtautta

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tässä kuvassa ÅL 1:stä jäi mietityttämään, mitähän tuosta peilistä on tarkoitus nähdä? Vai onko siellä vain matkustajien iloksi esim. meikkipeilinä?


Joo, en keksi kyllä mitään virkaa sille  :Laughing:

----------


## antti

Tiedän auton sisätakaseinään laitettujen peilien ideana olevan, että kuski näkisi ottaako joku huikkaa tai tekee jotain muuta sopimatonta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Elokuu käyntiin tästä.

Kuvia Hämeenlinnasta ja Hyvinkäältä, ja korikuvastossa Carrus Star 202.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Itäkeskuksesta ja Pohjois-Haagasta tästä kuvasta eteenpäin. Mukana myös oranssi Jokeri-bussi.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia mm. Pohjois-Haagasta, Malmilta ja Espoon Keskuksesta.

Tästä eteenpäin
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/El...3/IMG_4388.JPG

----------


## Joonas Pio

Taksikuljetus näkyy ottaneen kalustonumeroinnin käyttöön, ainakin tämän kuvan perusteella.

----------


## Karosa

> Taksikuljetus näkyy ottaneen kalustonumeroinnin käyttöön


Onhan niillä ollut jo jonkin aikaa kalustonumerointi, nyt he ovat vasta alkaneet laittaa niitä kylkiin, sitä ennen olisi voinut sanoa peränumeroinniksi, sillä kylkinumerot löytyivät vain perästä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onhan niillä ollut jo jonkin aikaa kalustonumerointi, nyt he ovat vasta alkaneet laittaa niitä kylkiin, sitä ennen olisi voinut sanoa peränumeroinniksi, sillä kylkinumerot löytyivät vain perästä.


Niinkö?  :Eek:  Tuo auto 70 oli ensimmäinen Taksikuljetuksen auto jossa olen huomannut missään kohtaa numeron.

----------


## KriZuu

> sitä ennen olisi voinut sanoa peränumeroinniksi, sillä kylkinumerot löytyivät vain perästä.


Taidat sekoittaa Taksikuljetuksen Rapiditaxiin, jonka Kutsuplus-autoissa on takana numero.

----------


## Karosa

> Taidat sekoittaa Taksikuljetuksen Rapiditaxiin


On noiden Taksikuljetuksen HSL-väristen palveluautojen takanakin ollut kylkinumeroita, ei siis pelkästään Rapiditaxin Kutsuplus-autojen.  :Wink:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> On noiden Taksikuljetuksen HSL-väristen palveluautojen takanakin ollut kylkinumeroita, ei siis pelkästään Rapiditaxin Kutsuplus-autojen.


Omien havaintojeni ja tietojeni mukaan ei ole ollut, mutta en lähde kyseenalaistamaan väitettäsi, koska en ole täysin varma.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ainakin GKN-243 (#70) on saanut numeron vasta äskettäin.

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ko...5/IMG_2408.JPG

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/El...3/IMG_4404.JPG

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Pohjois-Haagasta tästä eteenpäin.

Ja kuvia Jokerista.

----------


## bussifriikki

Lisää kuvia Hyrylästä, Pohjois-Haagasta ja Elielinaukiolta tästä kuvasta eteenpäin, olkaa hyvä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvausreissu Hakaniemessä tuotti nelisenkymmentä kuvaa
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/El...3/IMG_4608.JPG

----------


## bussifriikki

Uutta korikuvastossa:

MB O405N
Kabus TG6
Kabus TM-6Z1

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Uutta korikuvastossa:
> 
> MB O405N
> Kabus TG6
> Kabus TM-6Z1


Kappas, olet Kuopion Liikenteen varikolla käväissyt.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kappas, olet Kuopion Liikenteen varikolla käväissyt.


Jo vain.  :Smile:  
Lisää kuvia tulossa kun mokkula löytää tehokkaamman verkon.

----------


## bussifriikki

Eli tosiaan Kuopiossa tuli käytyä. Kaikki reissun kuvat löytyvät *täältä*.

Kuvat on lajiteltu myös korikohtaisesti.
Täysin uusia kansioita:

MB O405N2
Kabus TG6/TG6S
Kabus TM-6Z1

Täydennystä seuraaviin kansioihin:

Lahti 402
Lahti Flyer
Lahti Golden Eagle
Lahti Eagle (1. sukupolvi)
MB Citaro (1. sukupolvi)
Kabus TC-4A4
Kabus TC-6Z3
Carrus Vega
Carrus Vega L
HP-Kori

----------


## bussifriikki

Olen alkanut järjestää kuviani korimallien ja kuukausien lisäksi myös *liikennöitsijöiden* mukaan.

Listaus on vielä kovasti keskeneräinen, mutta HelB- ja Nobina-kansioissa on jo paljon katseltavaa.

----------


## Karosa

> Olen alkanut järjestää kuviani


Hyviä kuvia muuten, mutta vesileima suhteutettuna kuvaan on liian suuri, ja ehkä vähän liian tiukka rajaus, muuten jatka samaan malliin vaan.  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Pienensin nyt hieman vesileimaa, se tosiaan oli vähän iso.

Flunssa on rajoittanut kuvaamisia, mutta tästä eteenpäin on muutama kuva.

----------


## bussifriikki

Hakaniemestä kuvia

----------


## bussifriikki

Elokuun viimeiset kuvat löytyvät täältä.
____
Ja niin vetää kesäkauden viimeinen kuukausi viimeisiään. 
* *Elokuu-pääkansioon* kertyi 230 kuvaa pääkaupunkiseudulta.

** Matka Hämeenlinnaan ja Hyvinkäälle tuotti 40 kuvaa
** Jokeri-bussien viimeisenä päivänä nappasin 9 kuvaa
** Muistoja Kuopiosta ja Kuopion Liikenteen varikolta tallentui 140 kuvan verran

Yhteensä siis *419 valokuvaa*.

____
Korikuvastoon tuli mukavasti uusia kuvia seuraavista korimalleista:

*** MB O405N2
*** MB Citaro
*** Kabus TG6/TG6S
*** Kabus TC-6Z3
*** Kabus TC-4A4
*** Kabus TM-6Z1
*** Lahti Golden Eagle
*** Lahti Flyer
*** Lahti 402 (kansio on nyt jaettu kahteen osaan)
*** Carrus Star 202
*** Scania MaxCi
*** Carrus Vega
*** Carrus Vega L
*** Avestark Sprinter

____
Äskettäin aloin järjestää kuvia myös liikennöitsijöiden mukaan.

Muun muassa seuraavien yhtiöiden kalustoista löytyy kuvia:

**** Helsingin Bussiliikenne
**** Nobina
**** Åbergin Linja
**** Hyvinkään Liikenne
**** Porvoon Liikenne

Tässä on siis Timon bussikuvien elokuun saldo. Kahden tunnin päästä alkaa vuoden viimeinen kolmannes ja luvassa on taas lisää mielenkiintoista katseltavaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Syyskuun ensikuvat tulevat Elielinaukiolta.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Syyskuu+2013/

----------


## bussifriikki

Useimmat Nobinan Citeat ja 8900LE:t ovat nyt kalustoluettelossa kuvineen.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Hakaniemestä *tästä* eteenpäin
Turistibusseja Senaatintorilta ja Töölöstä -> *tästä*
Ja tämänpäiväiset kuvat *Itäkeskuksesta*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ventoniemi
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sy...k%C3%A4%C3%A4/

TKL
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sy.../TKL,+Tampere/

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tyylikkään näköisiä nuo TKL:n "uudet" Volvo 8500LE:t:

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sy...e/IMG_5133.JPG

Ja olivat kuvatkin hyviä!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Leppävaarasta:
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sy...3/IMG_5236.JPG





> Tyylikkään näköisiä nuo TKL:n "uudet" Volvo 8500LE:t


Komeita ovat




> Ja olivat kuvatkin hyviä!


Kiitos!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Varikko-teema jatkuu, tällä kertaa kuvia Lehtosen Liikenteen kotikulmilta Joensuusta.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Sy...enne,+Joensuu/

----------


## bussifriikki

Lisää kuvia!

Kampista, metroasemalta ja Lapinrinteestä

Pari otosta Haagasta

Kuvia Kuusitien paikkeilta

Runsaasti kaukobusseja keskustasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Yhtiökuvastossa nyt *Ventoniemi*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ratikatkin ovat galleriassani edustettuina 
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaunut/

----------


## bussifriikki

Syyskuun viimeiset kuvat tulevat Helsingin keskustasta sekä Westendinasemalta ja Leppävaarasta.

________

* *Syyskuu-pääkansioon* kertyi 413 kuvaa pääkaupunkiseudulta.

Kuukauden aikana tuli käytyä bussivarikoillakin.
** *Ventoniemen* varikko Hyvinkäällä (85 kuvaa)
** *TKL:n* varikko Tampereella (95 kuvaa)
** *Lehtosen Liikenteen* varikko Joensuussa (99 kuvaa)

________

*Korikuvastoon* tuli uusia kuvia mm. seuraavista bussimalleista:

Wiima K202
Neoplan Metroliner
Carrus City U -nivelbussi [purettu]
Wiima M64
Volvo 9700HD

________

*Yhtiökansiossa* on kuvia seuraavien yhtiöiden kalustoista

Ventoniemi
Lehtosen Liikenne
Taksikuljetus

________

Kalustosivuilleni olen kirjoittanut pienen artikkelin *Lahti Scalasta*.

________

Näillä mennään lokakuuhun. Tutustukaa ja kommentoikaa  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Lokakuun ensimmäiset kuvat tulevat Helsingin keskustasta ja kantakaupungilta
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lokakuu+2013/

Bongasin myös Helsingin uusimman johdinauton  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama kuva eiliseltä Tikkurilasta, Espoosta ja Arabiasta *tästä* eteenpäin.

Ja valtava kuva-annos tältä päivältä Hakaniemestä, *tästä kuvasta* eteenpäin, olkaa hyvät.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia *Turusta*

ja vanhasta *TuKL:n Ajokki Citystä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uutta kuvamateriaalia Pohjois-Haagasta

Bussien sisustoja Ventoniemen Riihimäen-varikolla

Ja *Nobina-luetteloni* on saanut lisää kuvitusta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tämänpäiväinen varikkokierros tarjoaa kuvia Pekolan ja Länsilinjojen kalustoista.

*Pekola*
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...3%A4meenlinna/

*Länsilinjat*
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...njat,+Tampere/

----------


## Beenari

> Ja valtava kuva-annos tältä päivältä Hakaniemestä, *tästä kuvasta* eteenpäin, olkaa hyvät.


Oho! Aallekirjoittanutkin päässyt kuvaan ;-)
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...3/PA040466.JPG

----------


## bussifriikki

> Oho! Aallekirjoittanutkin päässyt kuvaan ;-)
> http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...3/PA040466.JPG


Näin se menee :-)

Tänään kuvia tulee seutubusseista ja kaukobusseista Kampista ja paikallisbusseista Haagasta ja Hakuninmaalta.
*Tästä* eteenpäin, siis  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

*Korikuvastossa* lisää bussimalleja sisäkuvineen!

Muun muassa seuraavat bussit:

* Berkhof Axial
* Jonckheere Arrow
* Setra S315 UL
* Trafora 101GT
* Wiima M304
* Wiima M310

----------


## bussifriikki

Tämänpäiväisellä kuvausreissulla linssin eteen ajoi busseja Espoon keskuksessa, Hakaniemessä, Elielinaukiolla ja Kampin kaukoterminaalin suuaukolla. Yhteensä kuvia tuli noin 170 kappaletta, katseltavaa siis kerrakseen.

Allaolevasta kuvasta kierros käynnistyy. 
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...3/PA140541.JPG
Kulkusuunta on tuttuun tapaan vasemmalta oikealle, joten oikeanpuoleinen nuolinäppäin tarjoaa seuraavan kuvan.

----------


## bussifriikki

Lisää kuvia!

Tänään Hakaniemestä, Rautatientorilta ja Helsinki-Vantaalta
tästä eteenpäin -> http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...3/PA150728.JPG

Ja korikuvastossa Tammelundin Citaroa
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ko...taro+(1.+gen)/

----------


## bussifriikki

Nobinan Klovin-varikolta
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...Nobina,+Klovi/

Korikuvastossa uutta kalustoa

Irisbus Citelis Line
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ko...+Citelis+Line/

Renault Agora Line
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ko...lt+Agora+Line/

----------


## bussifriikki

Pohjolan Liikenne on lisätty liikennöitsijäkansioon

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...olan+Liikenne/

----------


## bussifriikki

*Ja tuhti kuvapaketti Vaasasta*
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lokakuu+2013/Vaasa/

*Yhtiökansiossa*
Vaasan Paikallisliikenne
Wiik & Ström
Haldin & Rose

*Korikuvastossa*
Crosswayt:
UOF-404
Vaasan Paikallisliikenne #10

Jätti-Wiima (K202-teli)

Lahti 402 -telit:
Vaasan Paikallisliikenne #8 - Scania L113TLL
Vaasan Paikallisliikenne KIU-838 (ex TKL #230) - Scania L94UB

----------


## Nak

Miksihän jätti-wiimassa on päädytty näin kummalliseen ratkaisuun takapenkin osalta  :Eek:  http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ko...2/PA171006.JPG

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...a/PA170998.JPG Tästä olisi kannattanut kanssa käydä vähän näppäilemässä kuvia  :Wink:  On kaiketi hylätty kun samalla kylkinumerolle on tullut ex. WL 66 http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...a/PA171089.JPG

----------


## bussifriikki

> Miksihän jätti-wiimassa on päädytty näin kummalliseen ratkaisuun takapenkin osalta  http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ko...2/PA171006.JPG


En tiedä. Kummastelin sitä itsekin. Kaipa se on tarkoitettu seisomatilaksi.

----------


## bussifriikki

Otoksia Suutarilasta, Otaniemestä, Hakaniemestä ja vähän siltä väliltä.
*Tästä* eteenpäin.

Korikuvastossa uutta:
Volvo 7000

Niissä korikansioissa, joissa on kuvia useista eri bussiyksilöistä, pyrin nyt järjestämään kuvat bussiyksilöiden mukaan. Näin on toivottavasti helpompi katsoa juuri tietystä kori- ja alustayhdistelmästä otoksia.

Tästä esimerkkinä
Carrus City L
- Veolia #363
- TKL #226
- TKL #638
- HelB #9807
- HelB #2

----------


## bussifriikki

Yhtiökansioon on ilmestynyt Kuopion Liikenne
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...pion+Liikenne/

Ja lisää kuvia tästä eteenpäin
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...3/PA211260.JPG

Tämänpäiväiset löytyvät myös hakusanalla *21102013*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Anderssonin varikolta
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...ersson,+Espoo/

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Pohjolan Ilmalan-varikolta
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...nne,+Helsinki/

Yhtiökansiossa
Savonlinja
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...a-yhtym%C3%A4/

Jyväskylän Liikenne
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...%A4n+Liikenne/

----------


## bussifriikki

Kovalevyn kätköistä löytyi parin vuoden takaisia bussikuvia Lapin-reissultani. Ne ovat nyt yhtiö-kansiossa.

Eskelinen
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...+Lapin+Linjat/

Gold Line
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...4in/Gold+Line/

Ketonen
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...osen+Liikenne/

Kutila
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...ilan+Liikenne/

Pikakuljetus Rovaniemi
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...+Rovaniemi+Oy/

Liikenne O. Niemelä, Liikenne Pasma ja MV-Liikenne
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...+Niemel%C3%A4/
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...iikenne+Pasma/
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...n/MV-Liikenne/

Lisäksi korikansiossa on lisää bussimalleja

----------


## bussifriikki

Ratikkaa korvaavasta 10X-bussilinjasta kuvia
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lokakuu+2013/10X/

----------


## bussifriikki

Kalustosivustollani näkee nyt bussiyksilöistä esittelysivun, jolta löytyy lisätietoa ja kuvia.
Sivu avautuu klikkaamalla kalustoluettelossa kylkinumeroa tai pikkukuvaa.

Toistaiseksi vasta Åbergin kalusto on kokonaan valmis, mutta muiden liikennöitsijöiden busseista teen esittelysivuja niin nopeasti kuin mahdollista.
http://stadinkalusto.omasivu.fi/kalu...abergin-linja/

----------


## bussifriikki

Lokakuu 2013 on tullut päätökseen, ja on aika kerrata kuun tapahtumat.

Kuvasivustoni lokakuu-pääkansioon kertyi mojovat *707 kuvaa* pääkaupunkiseudulta. Kuvia on niin paikallis- kuin kaukobusseista.

Alikansioita syntyi kokonaiset yksitoista kappaletta, joissa kuvia muilta paikkakunnilta ja liikennöitsijöiden varikoilta. Alla tarkempaa tietoa kronologisessa järjestyksessä.

*** Kuun alussa pääsin tutustumaan SLHS:n museoimaan TuKL:n vanhaan Ajokki Cityyn.
**** Samalla reissulla nappasin bussikuvia myös Turun keskustassa.
*** Kävin Ventoniemen Riihimäen-varikolla.
*** Pekolan varikolla Hämeenlinnassa mielenkiintoista nähtävää riitti.
*** Kuvattavaa riitti myös Länsilinjojen tallilla Tampereella.
*** Täällä pääkaupunkiseudulla kävin Nobinan Klovin-varikolla.
*** Piipahdin Pohjolan Matkan varikolla kuvaamassa Westendin vanhoja autoja.
*** Vaasassa pääsin tutustumaan Vaasan Paikallisliikenteen kalustoon varikolla ja kaupungin keskustassa.
*** Anderssonin Espoon-varikolla sain kuvia mm. yhtiön Carruksesta.
*** Kuvasin Pohjolan Liikenteen Ilmalan-varikolla.
*** Ikuistin ratikoita korvanneen 10X-bussilinjan kaluston.
*** Viimeisenä lisäyksenä kuvia Nobinan Hakunilan-varikolta.

Siinä siis lokakuun anti. Lisäksi kuvasivustoni *yhtiö*- ja *korikansioihin* on lisätty paljon uusia kohteita. Yksi suosikkini on harvinainen *telimallinen Wiima K202*.

_____

*Kalustosivulleni* olen lisännyt esittelytekstejä HSL-alueen eri korimalleista. Aion lisätä myös kuvaamiani bussivideoita esittelyiden yhteyteen. Näin onkin jo tapahtunut *Carrus City L*:n kohdalla.

Itse kalustoluetteloihin aion lisätä jokaisesta bussiyksilöstä oman tietosivunsa. *Åbergin Linjan* kalusto on jo kokonaan päivitetty, ja muidenkin liikennöitsijöiden luetteloissa on yksittäisiä busseja jo lisäilty tietokantaan.

_____

Tässäpä siis lokakuun osalta kaikki oleellinen. Marraskuussa tulee toki jälleen uutta sisältöä niin kuva- kuin kalustosivullenikin. Toivottavasti viihdytte sivuillani!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Marraskuun ensimmäiset kuvat tulevat Herttoniemestä
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Marraskuu+2013/

----------


## bussifriikki

Lisää kuvia *tästä* eteenpäin.
Hakaniemestä ja Ruskeasuolta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kalustolistassa on nyt omat esittelysivut kaikista *HelB:n* 13-sarjan busseista ja *Nobinan* uusimmista Volvoista.

----------


## bussifriikki

Yhtiökansiossa on nyt oma osastonsa busseille, joiden liikennöitsijää en tunnista. Jos tiedät firman nimen, voi kuvagallerian kommenttiosastossa kertoa.

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...nistamattomat/

----------


## bussifriikki

Eilinen kuvakierros Kisahallilta ja Tilkan paikkeilta *tästä* oikealle päin.

*Tänään* kamera kiersi Tikkurilassa ja Leppävaarassa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Elielinaukion kulmilta *tästä* kuvasta eteenpäin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Yhtiökansioon on lisätty muun muassa TKL ja useita turkulaisliikennöitsijöitä.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...B6itt%C3%A4in/

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Lauttasaaresta ja Töölöstä, *tästä eteenpäin*

Ja muutama kuva *Lahdesta*

----------


## Aleksi.K

Oliskohan mahdollista siirtää tota vesileimaa jonnekkin muualle pois tosta keskeltä? Aavistuksen verran häiritsee näin kuvien katsojan silmää kun siinä keskellä on tommonen iso vesileima..  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia!

Tuhti kuvapaketti *Turusta*

ja *HelB-kansioon* on lisätty vanhoja kuviani nyt jo poistetuista busseista.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Leppävaarasta
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ma...3/PB222192.JPG

----------


## Aleksi.K

Etkö saa vesileimaa pois keskeltä kuvaa? Och samma på svenska; Du kan inte få ut av mitt i vattenstämpel bilden?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Etkö saa vesileimaa pois keskeltä kuvaa? Och samma på svenska; Du kan inte få ut av mitt i vattenstämpel bilden?


Saan toki. Vesileiman säädöt löytyvät kuvasivuston asetuksista.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Pirkanmaan ykkösestä, *Tampereelta*, olkaa hyvä.

Omia suosikkejani:

----------


## bussifriikki

*Tämänpäiväisiä kuvia* eri puolilta keskikaupunkia

Suosikkiotoksiani:

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Vuosaaresta ja Malmilta
*tästä* eteenpäin

----------


## bussifriikki

*Marraskuu* on paketissa:

Pääkansioon tuli 429 kuvaa pääkaupunkisuedulta.
* Minireissu Lahdessa tarjosi 10 kuvaa.
* Turussa otin tasan 200 kuvaa paikallisista linjureista.
* Tampereella kamera tallensi busseja 140 kertaa.

*Liikennöitsijäkansioon* on lisätty uusia yhtiötä, lisäksi monen yhtiön kansioon on tullut täydennystä.

*Korikuvastoon* on lisätty sisäkuvia seuraavista busseista:
* Vest Center L
* Volvo City
* Autosisustus Kare Tervosen Sprinter

Monista muista korimalleista on lisää yksittäisiä kuvia omissa alakansioissaan.

Siinä vuoden 11. kuukauden kuvatarjonta.

__

Kalustosivulla on lisätty bussiyksilöiden esittelysivuja. Ja väri on nyt jouluisen punainen.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kalustosivulla on nyt uusi, hieman helpommin muistettavissa oleva osoite

http://www.stadinkalusto.fi/

----------


## Karosa

Olen kyllä samaa mieltä Aleksi.K:n kanssa tuosta vesileimasta, hieman tökerö ja ruma keskellä kuvaa, eikö sen alakulmassa olo riittäisi sillä tuskin noita kuvia kukaan käyttää väärin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olen kyllä samaa mieltä Aleksi.K:n kanssa tuosta vesileimasta, hieman tökerö ja ruma keskellä kuvaa, eikö sen alakulmassa olo riittäisi sillä tuskin noita kuvia kukaan käyttää väärin.


Juuri siksi että kuviani on aiemmin käytetty väärin, laitoin leiman keskelle. Se on kyllä säädetty mahdollisimman huomaamattomaksi galleriassa.

----------


## Karosa

> Juuri siksi että kuviani on aiemmin käytetty väärin, laitoin leiman keskelle. Se on kyllä säädetty mahdollisimman huomaamattomaksi galleriassa.


Etkö hyötyisi siitä enemmän, että lisäät sivustollesi uhkauksen, jossa lukee että väärinkäytös johtaa rikosilmoituksen tekemiseen ja sitä kautta perimiseen kuvan laittomasta käytöstä?
On minunkin kuviani eräs foorumilainen lataillut ja ladannut sitten facebookkiin väittäen kirkkain silmin että ovat hänen ottamia kuviaan, vaikkei edes tiedä millä ne on otettu ja ensinnäkään että missä.

----------


## bussifriikki

> On minunkin kuviani eräs foorumilainen lataillut ja ladannut sitten facebookkiin väittäen kirkkain silmin että ovat hänen ottamia kuviaan, vaikkei edes tiedä millä ne on otettu ja ensinnäkään että missä.


Mainitsemaltasi tilanteelta välttyäkseni pidän leimaa keskellä kuvaa.

----------


## Karosa

Joo, tietenkin saat pitää jos haluat mutta katsojien kannalta suosittelen siirtämään sitä tai edes laimentamaan sen vahvuutta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Joo, tietenkin saat pitää jos haluat mutta katsojien kannalta suosittelen siirtämään sitä tai edes laimentamaan sen vahvuutta.


Sen vahvuus on jo nykyisellään lähes huomaamaton.

Joulukuun ensimmäiset kuvat tulevat Maunulasta, Lapinrinteeltä ja Leppävaarasta.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Joulukuu+2013/

----------


## Aleksi.K

> Sen vahvuus on jo nykyisellään lähes huomaamaton.


Jos kerta pelkäät kovasti että kuviasi käytetään väärin ja suhtaudut katsojien palautteisiin noin ylimalkaisesti niin miksi ihmeessä pidät koko galleriaa edes julkisena? Kyllä sen vesileiman saa photosopattua kuuseen siitä keskeltä jos haluaa välttämättä käyttää väärin..

----------


## killerpop

> Jos kerta pelkäät kovasti että kuviasi käytetään väärin ja suhtaudut katsojien palautteisiin noin ylimalkaisesti niin miksi ihmeessä pidät koko galleriaa edes julkisena? Kyllä sen vesileiman saa photosopattua kuuseen siitä keskeltä jos haluaa välttämättä käyttää väärin..


Kummasti samanaikaisesti kymmeniä kuvagallerioita on ilman minkään sortin vesileimausta. Nykyisin netissä kun on niin monenlaisia keinoja saada yhteyttä kuvaajaan, niin ei pitäisi myöskään olla suuri kynnyskysymys keltään kysyä lupa jatkokäyttää kuvaa jossain. Linkkaaminenhan sinänsä on aivan sallittua ja jopa toivottavaa, kunhan kuva pysyy niissä raameissa, mihin ylläpitäjä sen on asettanu. Sen sijaan uploadaaminen toiseen palveluun ilman viitteitä mistä se on, on kyllä tuomittavaa. Mutta eihän nuo nykyajan failbook-juntit kunnioita mitään tekijänoikeuksia.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Jos kerta pelkäät kovasti että kuviasi käytetään väärin ja suhtaudut katsojien palautteisiin noin ylimalkaisesti niin miksi ihmeessä pidät koko galleriaa edes julkisena? Kyllä sen vesileiman saa photosopattua kuuseen siitä keskeltä jos haluaa välttämättä käyttää väärin..


Kiitos nimim. Aleksi K:lle sinnikkyydestä. Sinun kantasi on tullut selväksi. Kuuntelen toki mielelläni katsojieni mielipiteitä ja rakentavia palautteita, mutta haluan pitää vesileiman keskellä kuvaa. Syyt tähän selitin jo aiemmassa viestissä. Sanot, että leiman voi photoshopata pois, mutta kai myöntänet, että kuvaa on vaikeampi käyttää luvatta, jos leima on kuvan keskellä, eikä reunassa.

Tämä on vain arvaus, mutta ehkäpä kuvien katsominen olisi nautinnollisempaa, jos keskittyisit leiman sijasta kuvien busseihin. Leima on voimakkaammin nähtävissä vain niissä muutamissa kuvissa, joissa se osuu jonkin tumman alueen, kuten ikkunoiden, kohdalle.

Katso esimerkiksi seuraavia kuviani, joissa jokaisessa on vesileima keskellä.
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...3/PA020253.JPG
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...3/PA020254.JPG
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Lo...3/PA020255.JPG

Olen rehellisesti eri mieltä kanssasi; minusta leimaa ei edes huomaa, ellei sitä kuvasta etsimällä etsi. Toivottavasti käyt jatkossakin tutustumassa kuvasivustoni valokuviin. On mukavaa, että olet yksi sivujeni noin 4000:sta kuukausittaisesta kävijästä!

----------


## Elias

Paljon kuvia linja-autoista tuolla. Sinullapa on paljon kävijöitä sivustollasi. Jos sanon oman kantani tähän vesileima-asiaan, niin kyllä minun silmäni kieltämättä etsimällä etsivät sen vesileiman siitä kuvan keskeltä ja vie huomion itse kuvasta. Valitan, jotenkin vie vain katselunautinnon eikä voi keskittyä siihen kokonaisuuteen.  :Icon Frown:

----------


## hylje

> Mutta eihän nuo nykyajan failbook-juntit kunnioita mitään tekijänoikeuksia.


Ei se lärvikirja keksinyt tekijänoikeuksien tallomista. Internetin kopiointikulttuuri on yhtä vanha kuin Internet. Koko verkon tekninen perusta on se, että tietoa kopioidaan ympäriinsä kysymättä yhtään keneltäkään lupia. Luvallisuus siis perustuu käyttäjän omaan viitsimiseen. Viitsiminen on rajallinen luonnonvara, ja harva saa erityistä tyydytystä luparuljanssin pyörittelystä.

Minusta on turha taistella tuulimyllyjä vastaan. Luova työ saa palkkansa vaikka luovaa työtä käsiteltäisiin kuten mitä tahansa työtä: työntekijä tulee työpaikalle ja saa palkan tekemällä mitä työnantaja haluaa hänen tekevän. Eihän muurarikaan omista tekijänoikeuksia muuraamiinsa seiniin, vaan saa palkkaa uusien seinien muuraamisesta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva enimmäkseen Ruskeasuolta *tästä* eteenpäin.

Kalustosivulla on nyt sivupalkissa bussihaku.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Malmilta ja Lapinrinteeltä *tästä* eteenpäin.

----------


## Beenari

> ja *HelB-kansioon* on lisätty vanhoja kuviani nyt jo poistetuista busseista.



HelB-kansiosta puuttuu ainakin auto numero 712 (nk. burana-bussi vakkarina 503:lla ruuhkavuorossa).

----------


## bussifriikki

> HelB-kansiosta puuttuu ainakin auto numero 712 (nk. burana-bussi vakkarina 503:lla ruuhkavuorossa).


Kuvastosta puuttuu toki yksittäisiä bussiyksilöitä - koko kalustoa ei ole vielä kuvattu.

HelB 712 -> http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Bu...elB+a712_a.jpg

----------


## Karosa

> Kuvastosta puuttuu toki yksittäisiä bussiyksilöitä - koko kalustoa ei ole vielä kuvattu.


Koskeeko kalusto vain Lapinrinteellä meneviä busseja?  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Koskeeko kalusto vain Lapinrinteellä meneviä busseja?


Häh? Onhan HelB-kansiossa kuvia koko pääkaupunkiseudulta  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusimmat kuvat tulevat Katajaharjusta ja Kisahallilta.
*Tästä* eteenpäin

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Friisilästä ja linja-autoaseman kulmilta *tästä* eteenpäin.

Kalustosivulla Tammelundin Liikenteen koko kalusto on nyt luetteloitu esittelysivuineen (aukeaa klikkaamalla rekkaria tai kylkinumeroa).

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama talvinen kuva Leppävaarasta ja Haagasta *tästä* eteenpäin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Parin päivän ajalta kuvia, *tästä* eteenpäin.

- 16.12. Munkkivuoresta ja Kannelmäestä *tästä* eteenpäin
- Tänään Herttoniemestä, Kannelmäestä, Leppävaarasta ja Otaniemestä, *tästä* eteenpäin

----------


## bussifriikki

Korikuvastossa uusia hieman harvinaisempia kuvia ulkomailta

Uusia korimalleja lisätty
- Neoplan N6321 -trolleybussi
- Ikarus E91F -midibussi
- Irisbus Citelis 18
- Hess SwissTrolley 3
- Mercedes-Benz O405 GTZ
- Mercedes-Benz O407
- MAN Lion's Regio

Lisäksi vanhoihin kansioihin on lisätty uusia kuvia
- Mercedes-Benz Citaro
- Mercedes-Benz Citaro facelift
- MAN Lion's City

----------


## Aleksi.K

> - 16.12. Munkkivuoresta ja Kannelmäestä *tästä* eteenpäin
> - Tänään Herttoniemestä, Kannelmäestä, Leppävaarasta ja Otaniemestä, *tästä* eteenpäin


Miten sä oot onnistunu saamaan noista noin suttusia kun mä saan kännykän automaattiasetuksellaki selkeempiä? Taitolaji se on toki tuokin..

----------


## bussifriikki

> Miten sä oot onnistunu saamaan noista noin suttusia kun mä saan kännykän automaattiasetuksellaki selkeempiä? Taitolaji se on toki tuokin..


Lämpimät kiitokset jälleen kerran rakentavasta palautteesta. Taitolaji sekin.

----------


## ripperi

> Miten sä oot onnistunu saamaan noista noin suttusia kun mä saan kännykän automaattiasetuksellaki selkeempiä? Taitolaji se on toki tuokin..


Ei kai tuo ole ihmekään tuon kameran kennokoon ja ISO arvon huomionottaen. Kauheeta suttua tuottaa kyllä ISO 800:lla.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia *Porvoosta*

----------


## Karosa

> Ei kai tuo ole ihmekään


No ei ole juu.. Mutta tietenkin bussifriikki voi yrittää jos haluaa niin toisenlaisilla asetuksilla, eikä vain ignoorata tätä ehdotusta. ISO-arvoa alemmaksi, 200/400 max. riittää hyvin päivisin, sitten vain valotusaikaa ja aukkoa säätelemällä sitä tulosta hakemaan.  :Smile:

----------


## anttipng

Onpas Pietarin bussissa EB-tyyppinen maalaus. Ensin menin halpaan, sitten vasta katsoin keulakylttiä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Joulukuun viimeiset otokset *tästä* eteenpäin.

Ja tammikuu alkaa *näillä kuvilla*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia *tästä* eteenpäin

----------


## bussifriikki

Kourallinen uusia kuvia *tästä* eteenpäin

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Haagan suunnilta *tästä*

----------


## Nak

Pitääköhän Taksikuljetuksen poistaa nuo jouko-teippaukset noista busseista jossain vaiheessa? Tänään 237:lla näkyi ajavan pelkästään ex. Joukoja  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Pitääköhän Taksikuljetuksen poistaa nuo jouko-teippaukset noista busseista jossain vaiheessa? Tänään 237:lla näkyi ajavan pelkästään ex. Joukoja


Ihan hauskoja menneisyyden muistojahan ne ovat  :Very Happy:  Samoin kuin entinen HelB 507, jossa on vielä palvelulinjojen auringot kyljessä  :Laughing: 

Uusia kuvia Leppävaarasta ja Rautatientorilta *tästä* eteenpäin.

----------


## b10m55

> Pitääköhän Taksikuljetuksen poistaa nuo jouko-teippaukset noista busseista jossain vaiheessa? Tänään 237:lla näkyi ajavan pelkästään ex. Joukoja


Asia ratkeaa varmaan sitten, kun myöhässä olevat uudet autot tulevat.

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva Haagasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia *tästä* eteenpäin

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Hakaniemestä

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva Hakaniemestä

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Otaniemestä ja Haagasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia *Lohjalta* ja pääkaupunkiseudulta

----------


## bussifriikki

Talvisia kuvia Helsingistä tästä eteenpäin

Taksikuljetuksen uusin Sprinter bongattu

----------


## bussifriikki

Helmikuu käynnistetty
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Helmikuu+2014/

----------


## bussifriikki

Taas yksi pienoisbussiuutuus lisätty.

Tämänpäiväisiä kuvia (enimmäkseen) Itä-Helsingistä

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Porvoon Liikenteen varikolta ja kaupungin keskustasta. Klik.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia kaukobusseista eduskunnan edustalta, tästä

----------


## bussifriikki

Bussikuvia Jyväskylästä

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Ruskeasuolta

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia keskustasta, Katajanokalta ja Haagasta. Mukana myös Nobinan Carrukset viimeisellä reissullaan.
Tästä eteenpäin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvapaketti Hakaniemestä, Tikkurilasta ja Haagasta, tästä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tänään kamera kiersi Pirkkolassa, Haagassa, Leppävaarassa, keskustassa, Latokartanossa ja Munkkiniemessä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia ratikoita korvaavista busseista
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/He...2014/3X+ja+4X/

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Ruskeasuolta ja Hakaniemestä tästä

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Itäkeskuksesta, Martinlaaksosta ja Pirkkolasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia valokuvia tästä klikkaamalla. Edustettuna mm. Haaga, Kamppi ja Rautatientori. Mukana myö uusi Artic-ratikka.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ratikkamallit on lajiteltu omiin kansioihinsa
http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Raitiovaunumallit/

----------


## bussifriikki

Ponteva kuva-annos Lahdesta lähtee käyntiin *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Maaliskuun ensimmäiset bussikuvat tulevat mm. Helsingin keskustasta ja Vantaan Myyrmäestä ja Seutulasta. Alkaen *tästä*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusimmat kuvat *Ruskeasuolta*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvakierros Helsingistä ja Espoosta alkaa *tästä*

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Hyviä kuvia noista Lahdessa olevista puolimatalista 402:sta. Erikoisia autoja, miksi ihmeessä tehty korkea lasisesta puolimatala? Aikaisempi malli, mm. SL 478 ihan järkevä malli, mutta nämä jotenkin koomisen näköisiä sisätiloiltaan. Vaunutilassa ikkuna suurinpiirtein polven korkeudella. Toinen ääripää oli Lahti 400 puolimatalat vuodelta 91, ikkunat oli ainakin riittävän korkealla. Scalan kohdalla sopiva korkeus oli jo löytynyt.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Hyviä kuvia noista Lahdessa olevista puolimatalista 402:sta. Erikoisia autoja, miksi ihmeessä tehty korkea lasisesta puolimatala? Aikaisempi malli, mm. SL 478 ihan järkevä malli, mutta nämä jotenkin koomisen näköisiä sisätiloiltaan. Vaunutilassa ikkuna suurinpiirtein polven korkeudella.


Minäkin ihmettelin tuota ratkaisua. Hassua  :Laughing: 

Uusia kuvia Hakaniemestä ja Pirkkolasta *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusimmat kuvat Hakaniemestä ja Malmilta, *tästä*

----------


## Karosa

> Kuvia Hakaniemestä





> Muutama uusi kuva Hakaniemestä





> Kuvapaketti Hakaniemestä





> Kuvia Hakaniemestä





> Kuvakierros Helsingistä





> Uusimmat kuvat Hakaniemestä


Tuleeko kuvia myös joskus jostain muualtakin Helsingistä kuin Hakaniemestä?

----------


## kuukanko

> Tuleeko kuvia myös joskus jostain muualtakin Helsingistä kuin Hakaniemestä?


Parempi minusta niistä kuin ei kuvia ollenkaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuleeko kuvia myös joskus jostain muualtakin Helsingistä kuin Hakaniemestä?


Tulee useinkin, mikäli et ole huomannut. 




> Maaliskuun ensimmäiset bussikuvat tulevat mm. Helsingin keskustasta ja Vantaan Myyrmäestä ja Seutulasta. Alkaen *tästä*.





> Uusimmat kuvat *Ruskeasuolta*





> Kuvakierros Helsingistä ja Espoosta alkaa *tästä*





> Pirkkolasta *tästä*





> Malmilta, *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Tämänpäiväinen kuvakierros tulee mm. Ruoholahdesta, Leppävaarasta ja Herttoniemestä.
*tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Tänäänkin kuvia tulee eri puolilta Helsinkiä. *Klik*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva lumisesta(!) *Tikkurilasta*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Käpylästä ja Lauttasaaresta *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Otaniemestä ja Munkkiniemestä *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Tämänpäiväinen kuvakierros Hämeenlinnassa tarjoaa kuvia kaupungin keskustasta ja Vekka Liikenteen varikolta.
*Tästä näin*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Itä-Helsinkiä ja Espoota tuli tänään kierrettyä. *Tästä*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Keski-Uudenmaan paikkakuntien bussit tulivat tämänpäiväisen kierroksen myötä tutuksi.
*Tästä kuvia.*

----------


## bussifriikki

Parin viime päivän ajalta uusia kuvia eri puolilta Helsinkiä. Alkaen *tästä*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Ruoholahdesta, Otaniemestä ja Munkkivuoresta, *tästä*

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 20:30 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 14:42 ----------

Illan hämärtyessä tuli vielä kuvia Helsingin keskustasta. *Klik*.

----------


## bussifriikki

*Maaliskuu 2014* on tullut päätökseensä. Kuvakansioon kertyi yli 500 otosta HSL-alueelta, *Hämeenlinnasta* ja *Kerava-Tuusula-Järvenpää*-akselilta.

*Korikuvastoonkin* kertyi satunnaisia uusia kuvia eri bussimalleista. Muun muassa pienoisbussikalustosta.

----------


## bussifriikki

*Huhtikuu 2014* käynnistyy kuvilla *Helsingistä* ja

**Kouvolasta* ja Savonlinjan varikolta
sekä
* *Lahdesta* ja Lehtimäen varikolta

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva mm. Vuosaaresta. Mukana myös Ventoniemen uusi Irisbus.
*Tästä* alkaen.

----------


## bussifriikki

Tänään tuli paljon uusia kuvia.

Mm. kaukobusseja Helsingin keskustassa *tästä* alkaen ja kuvia Veolian varikoilta *tästä*.

Mukana myös Veolian uutuus, entinen HelB 33.

----------


## bussifriikki

Suuri kuva-annos aurinkoisesta Oulusta *tässä*

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 22:18 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 18:35 ----------

Illan kevennykseksi:

mitä jos Liikenne Oy ei olisi koskaan lähtenyt pääkaupunkiseudulta?  :Laughing:

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia mm. Katajanokan terminaalin ja Senaatintorin turistibusseista ja Vuosaaren metroaseman kulkupeleistä.
*Tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Tämänpäiväisiä kuvia *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvasivustolle on nyt avattu *ulkomaisia busseja* sisältävä kansio. Bussit on jaettu maittain.
Löytyypä Norja-kansiosta muutama Suomeenkin eksynyt yksilö, kuten esimerkiksi
 -

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia tilausajo-, kauko- ja paikallisbusseista *tästä*

ja kuvia Kirkkonummelta ja Lohjalta *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Tämänpäiväinen kierros tarjoaa kuvia Hyvinkään keskustasta ja Hyvinkään Liikenteen varikolta.
*Klik*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia *Kokkolasta* ja *Seinäjoelta*.

Ja uudesta ravintolavaunusta.

----------


## Karosa

> Kuvia *Kokkolasta* ja *Seinäjoelta*


Mikäli aiot ne esille laittaa, niin on varmaan hyvä että otat ensiksi yksityisyyssuojauksen pois päältä.  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Mikäli aiot ne esille laittaa, niin on varmaan hyvä että otat ensiksi yksityisyyssuojauksen pois päältä.


Tuo on hyvä pointti  :Very Happy:  Pahoittelut

Eli kokeillaanpa uudestaan, nyt kansiot ovat auki:
Kuvia *Kokkolasta* ja *Seinäjoelta*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Pääsiäisen hengessä ESLL:n kalusto saanut infosivut. Aukeavat rekkaria tai auton numeroa klikkaamalla.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia *Mikkelistä* (matkakeskuksesta, torilta ja Savonlinjan varikolta) ja *Lahdesta*.

*Korikuvastoon* lisätty sisä- ja ulkokuvia mm. seuraavista harvinaisuuksista:
Aabenraa
Baltscan Hess
Irizar i4

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Sinä teit sen, mihin muut ei pystyneet! Nyt on sisäkuvia myös tuosta ensimmäisen polven 402 puolimatalasta. Se on kokolailla järkevämmän oloinen koritus verrattuna myöhemmin tehtyihin Koskilinjojen autoihin, joissa korkeat sivulasit. Kuljettajan paikka tuossa Scaniassa on aika alhaalla, onkohan SL478 Volvossa hiukan korkeammalla?

----------


## Karosa

> mihin muut ei pystyneet!


Voisikohan olla niin, ettei muita kiinnostanut?  :Laughing:

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuvia *Mikkelistä* (matkakeskuksesta, torilta ja Savonlinjan varikolta)


Näkyy olevan jonkun verran entisiä Lappeenrannan autoja ajossa Mikkelissä. Ainakin autot 132, 137 ja 679 bongasin.

----------


## Nak

> Sinä teit sen, mihin muut ei pystyneet! Nyt on sisäkuvia myös tuosta ensimmäisen polven 402 puolimatalasta. Se on kokolailla järkevämmän oloinen koritus verrattuna myöhemmin tehtyihin Koskilinjojen autoihin, joissa korkeat sivulasit. Kuljettajan paikka tuossa Scaniassa on aika alhaalla, onkohan SL478 Volvossa hiukan korkeammalla?


Kuljettajan paikka lienee sillä korkeudella, millä se olisi matalalattiabussissa. Nobinan korkeissa 8700 Volvoissa istutaan myös "lattialla".

Kuvissa näkyy myös Lahti 402 proto(SL 137). Mielestäni kyseessä on jokseenkin järkkyruma kapine verrattuna myöhempiin 402 malleihin  :Very Happy:

----------


## KriZuu

> Kuvia *Mikkelistä* (Savonlinjan varikolta)


Kuinkas monta noita Savonlinjan uusia Volvoja mahtoikaan olla?

----------


## bussifriikki

> Kuinkas monta noita Savonlinjan uusia Volvoja mahtoikaan olla?


Varikolla 4 kpl, ellen väärin muista

----------


## bussifriikki

Taas tuli katsastettua yksi Savonlinjan hallitsemista kaupungeista - nimittäin *Lappeenranta*. Samalla muutama kuva myös Imatralta.

Ja eiliseltä pari kuvaa Mannerheimintieltä Helsingin keskustasta ja Tuusulasta alkaen *tästä*.

----------


## bussifriikki

*Savonlinja-kansioon* lisätty paljon kuvia.

----------


## bussifriikki

Pieni kuva-annos vaihteeksi taas Helsingistä: Pirkkolasta, Lassilasta ja Ruskeasuolta alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

*Huhtikuun* viimeiset uudet kuvat näkyvät *tästä* klikkaamalla. Kuvattu on Kuusitien pysäkillä, Friisilässä ja Eirassa.

Tässä kuussa kävin kuvausretkillä muun muassa seuraavissa kaupungeissa:

- *Oulu*
- *Kokkola*
- *Seinäjoki*
- *Mikkeli*

*Korikuvastoon* tuli paljon uusia kuvia monista eri bussimalleista. 
Muun muassa sellaisista harvinaisuuksista kuten *Aabenraasta*, *puolimatalasta Lahti 402:sta* ja *Cobus*-sähköbussista.

----------


## bussifriikki

Toukokuun kansio on avattu. Kuun ensimmäiset tulevat mm. Eirasta, Friisilästä ja Tapiolasta. *Klik*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia otoksia Vantaalta (Martinlaaksosta, lentoasemalta ja Tikkurilasta) alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia muutaman viime päivän ajalta - mm. Länsiterminaalista, keskustasta ja Munkkivuoresta alkaen *tästä*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Mojova kuva-annos Länsiterminaalin tilausajobusseista ja M-junaa korvaavista runkolinjabusseista alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvapaketti *Porvoosta*

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva aamun kaukobusseista alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Mehevä kuvapaketti keskustasta ja Tilkan kulmilta alkaen *tästä*

Ja kuvia Lux Expressin Irizar-uutuudesta alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Tältä päivältä ja eiliseltä uusia kuvia ennen muuta Itäkeskuksesta ja Rautatientorilta, alkaen *tästä*

Ja korikuvastossa uutta: *Van Hool Astromega* sisä- ja ulkokuvineen.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia bussikuvia parin päivän ajalta mm. Kampin kaukoterminaalin suuaukolta, Pitäjänmäeltä ja Haagasta alkaen tästä:

----------


## bussifriikki

Toukokuun kuvat löytyvät *täältä*. Alakansiot mukaan lukien kuvia tuli noin nelisensataa eri puolilta Helsinkiä, Porvoosta, Ilmalan varikolta ja Lux Expressin esittelytilaisuudesta.

*Korikuvastoon* lisättiin Van Hool Astromega, Irizar i6, Lahti 310, Solaris Urbino, Volvo 9900 vanhempana ja uudempana sekä Wiima M353.

----------


## bussifriikki

Arkistoiden kätköistä on löytynyt kuvia *kuningaskunnasta*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kesäkuun ensimmäiset kuvat alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Kotkan keskustasta ja Pohjolan Liikenteen paikalliselta varikolta *tästä*.

Ja vielä *minialbumi* Loviisasta ja Porvoosta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Savonlinnasta alkaen *tästä*

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kuvia Savonlinnasta alkaen *tästä*


Onko tuo sisäkuva kenties PL 849:stä, kun näyttää niin tutulta?  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Onko tuo sisäkuva kenties PL 849:stä, kun näyttää niin tutulta?


Melkein, kyseessä on PL 844 eli se toinen Savonlinnan Wiima  :Smile:

----------


## b10m55

Lähes kaikki Saaren Auton viimeisimmät hankinnat löytyvät nyt siis Savonlinnasta.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Lähes kaikki Saaren Auton viimeisimmät hankinnat löytyvät nyt siis Savonlinnasta.


Jep. Siellä on Wiimojen lisäksi myös Saaren Auton City L PL 847. Sisarmalli PL 848 sen sijaan on Kotkassa.
 -

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Melkein, kyseessä on PL 844 eli se toinen Savonlinnan Wiima


Ok, ovat kyllä täysin samannäköisiä sisältä.  :Smile: 




> Jep. Siellä on Wiimojen lisäksi myös Saaren Auton City L PL 847. Sisarmalli PL 848 sen sijaan on Kotkassa.


Wiimoista Savonlinnassa on ainakin PL:t 844, 845 ja 849. Ne tosin menevät erittäin todennäköisesti poistoon nykyisen sopimuksen loppuessa 30.6.

Yksi ex. Saaren Auto lisää, PL 843, on Imatralla.

----------


## kuukanko

> Wiimoista Savonlinnassa on ainakin PL:t 844, 845 ja 849. Ne tosin menevät erittäin todennäköisesti poistoon nykyisen sopimuksen loppuessa 30.6.


Pohjolan Liikenteen liikenne lisääntyy kesällä aika paljon ja uusista busseista vain Kuopion VDL:t ehtinevät liikenteeseen sopimuksen alkuun (ehkä myös Sipoon pikkubussi), joten voi olla, että kaikki kynnelle kykenevät autot ovat ajossa Kirkkonummen ja Sipoon uuden kaluston saapumiseen asti. Savonlinnan katureista enää PL 825 täyttää HSL:n ikärajat, joten muut katurit voisivat mennä sieltä alkusyksyksi Kotkaan, mistä voisi siirtyä vähäksi aikaa uudempia katureita HSL-liikenteeseen.

----------


## Karosa

> mistä voisi siirtyä vähäksi aikaa uudempia katureita HSL-liikenteeseen.


Kotkasta on tulossa tai on jo tullut seitsemän kappaletta katureita tänne HSL-alueelle.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Pohjolan Liikenteen liikenne lisääntyy kesällä aika paljon ja uusista busseista vain Kuopion VDL:t ehtinevät liikenteeseen sopimuksen alkuun (ehkä myös Sipoon pikkubussi), joten voi olla, että kaikki kynnelle kykenevät autot ovat ajossa Kirkkonummen ja Sipoon uuden kaluston saapumiseen asti. Savonlinnan katureista enää PL 825 täyttää HSL:n ikärajat, joten muut katurit voisivat mennä sieltä alkusyksyksi Kotkaan, mistä voisi siirtyä vähäksi aikaa uudempia katureita HSL-liikenteeseen.


Enpä tullut ajatelleeksi tätä, vaikka tiesinkin tuosta seitsemän bussin siirrosta HSL-alueelle. Kotkassa tosin taitaa olla muutaman auton verran ylimääräistä, paikallisliikenteeseen sopivaa, kalustoa (?). En tosin tiedä riittävätkö ne ja kolme Savonlinnan matalaa paikkaamaan noita seitsemää autoa. Tietysti yksi mahdollisuus on, että Imatralta viedään matalia Kotkaan, ja tuodaan vastaavasti tilalle Savonlinnan Wiimoja. Mutta tämä selvinnee viimeistään elokuuhun mennessä, kuin myös PL:n Savonlinnan toimintojen kohtalo.

----------


## bussifriikki

Parin viime päivän ajalta kuvia ympäri Helsinkiä niin koti- kuin ulkomaisista turistibusseista sekä HSL-liikenteestä alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusi kuva-annos tarjoaa busseja mm. Länsiväylältä, linja-autoasemalta ja Tuusulantien alkupäästä alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Mäkelänkadulta, Kustaa Vaasan tieltä ja Vantaalta alkaen alla olevasta kuvasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia OnniBus.comin Van Hooleista alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Ja uusimmat kuvat Pohj. Rautatiekadulta ja Ruoholahdesta, alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvapaketti *Lahdesta*. Mukana mm. uudet VDL:t.

----------


## bussifriikki

Turistibusseja Helsingin keskustassa alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Helsingistä ja *Hämeenlinnasta*

----------


## Jaikku

> Uusia kuvia Helsingistä ja *Hämeenlinnasta*


Olet käynyt Hämeenlinnassa kuvausmatkalla ja saanut aidon harvinaisuuden kuviisi, Hämeen Linjan TPG-808 maalattuna Lehdon Liikenteen väreihin linjalla 13. Tuo linjahan siirtyy kokonaan Vekan ajettavaksi ensi tiistaina, kun tähän saakka Vekka on ajanut vuoroviikoin linjaa 13 Hämeen Linjan kanssa. Minäkin olin kaupungilla noiden kuvien ottoaikaan, mutta en kuvaajaa huomannut...  :Cool:

----------


## Bussipoika

> Uusia kuvia Helsingistä


 Myös Inkeri Linen uusi Omnibus on päässyt kuviin.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Olet käynyt Hämeenlinnassa kuvausmatkalla ja saanut aidon harvinaisuuden kuviisi, Hämeen Linjan TPG-808 maalattuna Lehdon Liikenteen väreihin linjalla 13. Tuo linjahan siirtyy kokonaan Vekan ajettavaksi ensi tiistaina, kun tähän saakka Vekka on ajanut vuoroviikoin linjaa 13 Hämeen Linjan kanssa.


Kävi sitten todella hyvä tuuri että sain sen kuvattua vielä tuolla linjalla. Bussi on varsin tyylikäs sekä vanhoissa että uusissa väreissään.

----------


## Jaikku

> Bussi on varsin tyylikäs sekä vanhoissa että uusissa väreissään.


Scala miellyttää minunkin silmää...

----------


## bussifriikki

Ja uusia kuvia Lahden keskustasta ja Lehtimäen varikolta, *tästä klikkaamalla*

----------


## bussifriikki

*Heinäkuun kuvakansio* on avattu sateisissa merkeissä. Kuvia mm. satamien tilausajoista ja Onnibusseista.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia vihertävästä *Jyväskylästä* ja Elielinaukiolta alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Lehdon Liikenteen varikolta Turengista, ja Hämeenlinnan keskustasta. *Tästä näin.*

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva Tapiolasta ja Munkkivuoresta *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia satamasta alkaen tästä

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia shuttle-ajoista Jätkä- ja Hernesaaresta alkaen *tästä* kuvasta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva Lauttasaaresta ja Hakaniemestä alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama kuva Pirkkolasta ja Malminkartanosta alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Töölöstä alkaen allaolevasta kuvasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Pieni kuvasatsi Keravalta alkaen *tästä kuvasta*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusimmat kuvat tulevat Jyväskylästä, niin kaupungin keskustasta kuin Jyväskylän Liikenteen varikolta. *Tästäpä näin.*

Mukana mm. uudet CityWidet ja Citeat. Lisää kuvia näistä ja muista busseista ylläolevasta linkistä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia lisätty *Jyväskylän Liikenne* -kansioon.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia mm. Hakaniemestä ja Malmilta alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusin kuvapaketti tulee Malminkartanosta ja Tikkurilasta, *tästä klikkaamalla*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusimmat kuvat ovat Mankkaalta, Åbergin uudesta Lahdessa valmistettavasta Scaniasta. *Klik*.

----------


## KriZuu

> Uusimmat kuvat ovat Mankkaalta, Åbergin uudesta Lahdessa valmistettavasta Scaniasta. *Klik*.


Ihan vaan ehdotuksena, että voisit käydä jatkossa kuvat läpi (tarkemmin?) ennen kuin lisäät ne sivulle. Nytkin siellä on Scaniasta otettu muutama kuva samoista kuvakulmista. Meille katsojille, ainakin minulle riittää yksi kuva.  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

> Ihan vaan ehdotuksena, että voisit käydä jatkossa kuvat läpi (tarkemmin?)


Täysin samaa mieltä, lisäksi on turhauttavaa katsella samoja kuvia peräkkäin samoista kuvakulmista uudelleen ja uudelleen.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvakokoelma Tampereelta *tästä klikkaamalla*. Mukana mm. Paunun uusia teli-Volvoja.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Mäkelänkadulta ja Hakaniemestä alkaen kuvasta tämän tekstin alla:

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva Kalasatamasta ja Hermannin Rantatieltä alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuun viimeiset uudet kuvat Senaatintorilta ja Kannelmäestä *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

*Elokuu* käynnistyy kolmella auringonlaskun aikaan kuvatulla kaupunkibussilla. Pahoittelut kuvien rakeisuudesta - lähinnä testailin, miten kamera pärjää hämärässä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia alkaen tuosta

----------


## bussifriikki

Mehevä kuva-annos Keravalta, Itäkeskuksesta, Käpylästä, Arabiasta ja Haagasta alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Hakaniemestä ja Kirkkonummelta *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Herttoniemestä ja Söderkullasta *tästä alkaen*

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva eri puolilta Espoota alkaen tästä kuvasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Uudet kuvat aurinkoisesta Hakaniemestä ja sateisesta Töölöstä alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Oopperan kulmilta alkaen *tästä*. Mukana myös (yllättäen täynnä ollut) Aimo-Bussin Volvo.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Hernesaaresta *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Munkkiniemestä *tästä*

----------


## Bussipoika

> Uusia kuvia Munkkiniemestä *tästä*


Miten nuo bussit ajavat noin suoraan tuossa kohtaa?  :Smile:  itse kun kuvasin muutama päivä sitten tuossa samassa paikassa, niin yksikään bussi ei ajanut yhtä suoraan kuin sinun kaikki bussit yhteensä..

----------


## bussifriikki

> Miten nuo bussit ajavat noin suoraan tuossa kohtaa?  itse kun kuvasin muutama päivä sitten tuossa samassa paikassa, niin yksikään bussi ei ajanut yhtä suoraan kuin sinun kaikki bussit yhteensä..


Jaa-a, enpä tiedä. Tuollaisessa asennossa ne vaan sattuivat tuossa kohtaa olemaan  :Smile:

----------


## Karosa

Bussifriikin kuvissa ne tosiaan on suorassa, mutta myös lähellä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Länsisatamasta ja Ruoholahdesta alkaen *tästä*.

Tilaus- ja kaukoliikenteen bussien lisäksi mukana myös sekä HSL-alueen että Turun seudun uusimpia kaupunkibusseja.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Turun seudun uusimpia kaupunkibusseja.


Tuo 425 oli tänäänkin ajossa Länsiterminaalilla. Ikkunassa oli paperilappu, jossa luki jotain pysäköinnistä; ajaneeko siis jotain shuttlea pysäköintialueille? Sinänsä mielenkiintoinen autovalinta, mikäli näin on.  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Tuo 425 oli tänäänkin ajossa Länsiterminaalilla. Ikkunassa oli paperilappu, jossa luki jotain pysäköinnistä; ajaneeko siis jotain shuttlea pysäköintialueille? Sinänsä mielenkiintoinen autovalinta, mikäli näin on.


Ok. Voi hyvinkin olla. Eilenkin se oli terminaalin edessä bussiparkissa ja lähti sieltä kohti risteilijöiden shuttlebussi- ja parkkialuetta. Mielenkiintoinen valinta tosiaan.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Ok. Voi hyvinkin olla. Eilenkin se oli terminaalin edessä bussiparkissa ja lähti sieltä kohti risteilijöiden shuttlebussi- ja parkkialuetta. Mielenkiintoinen valinta tosiaan.


Tarkemmin katsottuna lappu on linja-autojen pysäköintitunnus Helsingin sataman alueelle 30.-31.8. väliseksi ajaksi.

----------


## Bussipoika

> Tuo 425 oli tänäänkin ajossa Länsiterminaalilla. Ikkunassa oli paperilappu, jossa luki jotain pysäköinnistä; ajaneeko siis jotain shuttlea pysäköintialueille? Sinänsä mielenkiintoinen autovalinta, mikäli näin on.


Itse näin tämän tänään täynnä matkustajia (muutamat jopa seisoivat) Lahdenväylällä nokka pohjoiseen päin noin klo 17:30... Mihinköhän oli kuskaamassa n. 60:tä ihmistä?

----------


## bussifriikki

Elokuussa kuvia kaupunki-, tilaus- ja kaukoliikenteen busseista kertyi eri puolilta HSL-aluetta.

Kaikki kuvat ovat nähtävissä osoitteessa http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Elokuu+2014/

----------


## bussifriikki

*Syyskuun* ensi kuvat tulevat Westendinasemalta ja Leppävaarasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Hernesaaresta ja Kannelmäestä alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Auringon laskiessa tuli poikettua Westendinasemalla. Kuvia *tästä*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Töölöstä alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Rautatientorilta ja Munkkiniemestä alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama kuva Paikallisliikennepäivän ulkonäyttelystä *tässä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia *Turusta*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kattava kuvapaketti Hannoverin *IAA-bussinäyttelyn* avajaispäivältä alkaen *tästä kuvasta*. 

Näyttelyssä oli uutuusmalleja monelta eri valmistajalta.

----------


## Joonas Pio

> Kattava kuvapaketti Hannoverin *IAA-bussinäyttelyn* avajaispäivältä alkaen *tästä kuvasta*. 
> 
> Näyttelyssä oli uutuusmalleja monelta eri valmistajalta.


Hyvä kuvakattaus tosiaan.  :Smile:  Mielenkiintoisia, tuttuja ja vähän oudompia, busseja ollut kyllä näytillä. Toivoisin näkeväni jotain noista vähemmän tunnetuista merkeistä myös Suomessa, vaikka ovatkin ehkä enemmän Keski-Eurooppaan suunniteltuja. Uusi Solariskin näyttää ihan siedettävältä kaikessa futuristisuudessaan, kunhan väritys on joku muu kuin tuo limenvihreä (esim. valkokeulainen on heti parempi).

----------


## kuukanko

Minustakin hieno kattaus bussinäyttelystä! Onkin harvinaista herkkua, että suomalaiset harrastajat käyvät noissa Euroopan isoissa bussinäyttelyissä kuvaamassa näyttelyn antia.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Hyvä kuvakattaus tosiaan.





> Minustakin hieno kattaus bussinäyttelystä!


Kiitoksia mukavasta palautteesta!

Näyttelyn lisäksi kävin *Hannoverin keskustassa* kuvaamassa paikallis- ja kaukoliikennettä. Kuva-annos alkaa meillekin hyvin tutulla bussimallilla, *tästä*.

----------


## kuukanko

> Näyttelyn lisäksi kävin *Hannoverin keskustassa* kuvaamassa paikallis- ja kaukoliikennettä.


Saksassa kaukoliikenteen vapauduttua sitä on alkanut ajaa iso joukko yrityksiä, mikä näkyy noissakin kuvissa.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Saksassa kaukoliikenteen vapauduttua sitä on alkanut ajaa iso joukko yrityksiä, mikä näkyy noissakin kuvissa.


Näin on. Isoimmat tekijät ovat FlixBus ja MeinFernbus, joiden nimissä myös pienemmät yhtiöt ajavat kaukoliikenteen reittejä.

----------


## bussifriikki

Minikansio Magdeburgin linja-autoaseman busseista *tässä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia otoksia Berliinistä *tästä*.
Kuvia eniten linja-autoasemalta, mutta myös Tegelistä ja Ernst-Reuter-Platzilta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia *Göttingenin* linja-autoasemalta ja viehättävästä vanhastakaupungista alkaen *tästä*.

----------


## tlajunen

Vieno toive:

Näytölleni mahtuu kolme edellistä viestiäsi. Ne sisältävät yhteensä kolme riviä asiaa. Sen lisäksi sivulla näkyy kolme merkittävästi yksittäistä riviä korkeampaa "avatar-kuvaa", sekä kolme tanssivaa Spidermania. Tämän lisäksi näkyy rivitolkulla tyhjää. Spiderman on eittämättä hieno hahmo, mutta silti pyytäisin harkitsemaan, onko moinen tilanhukka tarpeen.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Vieno toive:
> 
> Näytölleni mahtuu kolme edellistä viestiäsi. Ne sisältävät yhteensä kolme riviä asiaa. Sen lisäksi sivulla näkyy kolme merkittävästi yksittäistä riviä korkeampaa "avatar-kuvaa", sekä kolme tanssivaa Spidermania. Tämän lisäksi näkyy rivitolkulla tyhjää. Spiderman on eittämättä hieno hahmo, mutta silti pyytäisin harkitsemaan, onko moinen tilanhukka tarpeen.


Pahoittelen. Omalla ruudullani se näkyi thumbnail-kokoisena, en tullut ajatelleeksi asiaa sen tarkemmin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Saksassa tuli tosiaan äskettäin käytyä. Kuvia viideltä paikkakunnalta kertyi yhteensä yli 500. Matkalla tuli mielenkiintoisen messun lisäksi koettua eri kaupunkien paikallis- ja kaukoliikennetarjonta. Kaukoliikennekalusto koostuu pitkälti Setroista ja Mersuista, mukana erikoisuutena ADACin Scaniat. Matkustettuani useamman yhtiön busseilla pidän ADACia mukavimpana.

Paikallisliikenteessä Citaro ja Lion's City (Berliinissä myös Solaris) ovat selkeästi yleisimmät mallit. Busseissa on myös pysäkkikuulutukset, jotka koin erittäin hyödyllisiksi.

Kaikki kuvat:

*Berliini
Magdeburg
Göttingen
Hannover

IAA-bussinäyttely
*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia otoksia Kampin paikkeilta alkaen alla olevasta kuvasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Kirkkonummelta alkaen *tästä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva Nikkilästä alkaen tästä:

----------


## bussifriikki

Tämä on Volvo 9900:n tilalla Aimo-vuorolla, oletan

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Tämä on Volvo 9900:n tilalla Aimo-vuorolla, oletan


Ajanut ainakin parisen kuukautta Aimoa tuo.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ajanut ainakin parisen kuukautta Aimoa tuo.


Ok. Elokuun lopulla reitillä oli vielä 9900.

----------


## kuukanko

> Ok. Elokuun lopulla reitillä oli vielä 9900.


Minä olen nähnyt sekä tuota lahtelaista että 9900:aa viimeisen kuukauden aikana Helsingin Aimossa.

----------


## bussikuvaaja

> Minä olen nähnyt sekä tuota lahtelaista että 9900:aa viimeisen kuukauden aikana Helsingin Aimossa.


Myöskin Pikkubussi Sprintteri on ollut ajamassa Aimoa

----------


## bussifriikki

IAA:n uutuusmalleja lisätty *korikuvastoon*

----------


## bussifriikki

Tässäpä vielä yksittäinen yökuva Helsingin keskustasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Kampista alkaen tuosta

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Velodromin kulmilta

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia harmaasta Helsingistä alkaen tuosta

----------


## bussifriikki

Otoksia luonnontieteellisen museon kulmilta alkaen tuosta ->

----------


## bussifriikki

*Lokakuisia kuvia* kertyi HSL-alueelta yhteensä 110.

----------


## bussifriikki

Marraskuun ensimmäiset kuvat tulevat Hakaniemestä

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama kuva Helsinki-Vantaalta

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Porvoon Liikenteen varikolta

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia *Tukholmasta*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia alkaen tuosta

----------


## bussifriikki

Pari uutta kuvaa Hakaniemestä

----------


## bussifriikki

*Joulukuun ekat kuvat* Elielinaukiolta ja Kirkkonummelta

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama uusi kuva

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Käpylästä, Espoon keskuksesta ja Hesperian puiston kulmilta *alkaen tästä*.

Hyvää joulua!

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Tikkurilasta ja Munkkiniemestä *tuosta*

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama kuva *Herttoniemestä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Vuoden viimeiset kuvat tulevat *Hakaniemestä*.

Kiitos kaikille sivuston kävijöille ja hyvää uutta vuotta!

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusi vuosi, uudet bussit ja uusia kuvia. 

2015 aloitetaan *Herttoniemestä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Tikkurilasta *tästä*
ja Haagasta *tästä*

----------


## Bussipoika

> Uusia kuvia Tikkurilasta *tästä*


 Ai laskudutaanko Hki-Vantaalle nykyään näin päin: http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ta...5/IMG_8614.JPG  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Hakaniemestä ja Vantaan Kylmäojalta* tuosta alkaen*.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia *Porvoosta*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Kampin kulmilta.

----------


## bussifriikki

*Käynti Oulussa* tuotti viitisenkymmentä kuvaa.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ja *kuvia Kuopion* paikallisliikenteestä

----------


## Bussipoika

> *Käynti Oulussa* tuotti viitisenkymmentä kuvaa.





> Ja *kuvia Kuopion* paikallisliikenteestä


Ylihuomenna Lappeenrantaan?  :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

> Ylihuomenna Lappeenrantaan?

----------


## bussifriikki

Pitkästä aikaa uusia kuvia, tällä kertaa *Tampereen bussinäyttelystä*.

----------


## Karosa

> tällä kertaa *Tampereen bussinäyttelystä*.


Satuitko ottamaan kuvaa tuon Turun väreissä olevan Ivecon valmistelaatasta?

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Ma...e/IMG_9133.JPG

Kyllä tässä silmä lepää, on kyllä tuo Volvo 9900 upea turistibussi kerrassaan.

----------


## bussifriikki

> Satuitko ottamaan kuvaa tuon Turun väreissä olevan Ivecon valmistelaatasta?


En valitettavasti huomannut ottaa. Tuossa on muuten Pohjolan sisustus  :Eek:

----------


## Karosa

> En valitettavasti huomannut ottaa. Tuossa on muuten Pohjolan sisustus


On, sama auto joka esiintyi HSL-väreissä BUS2014-näyttelyssä Porissa. 

Auton piti mennä Pohjolan Liikenteelle numerolle #677, mutta kauppoja ei ilmeisesti syntynytkään, miksiköhän..  :Very Happy:

----------


## bussifriikki

Maaliskuisia kuvia Helsingistä

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Maaliskuu+2015/

----------


## bussifriikki

Huhtikuun ensikuvat

----------


## PepeB

> Huhtikuun ensikuvat


Vai että norjalaiset tilanneet kaasubussin Lahdesta. :P

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama kuva Kampin ja Töölön rajamailta. Mukana mm. OB:n F1:llä kulkeva yksikerrosbussi.

----------


## bussifriikki

Pari kesäkuista kuvaa

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Kes%C3%A4kuu+2015/

----------


## bussifriikki

Heinäkuun ensimmäinen kuva tulee sateisesta Pirkkolasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Syyskuisia kuvia

----------


## bussifriikki

Eksyin Turkuun. Kuvia.

----------


## Lprbussiliikenne

> Kuljettajan paikka lienee sillä korkeudella, millä se olisi matalalattiabussissa. Nobinan korkeissa 8700 Volvoissa istutaan myös "lattialla".
> 
> Kuvissa näkyy myös Lahti 402 proto(SL 137). Mielestäni kyseessä on jokseenkin järkkyruma kapine verrattuna myöhempiin 402 malleihin


Oikeesti tuo on lahden autokorin ensimmäinen lahti 402 ja lappeenrannan ensimmäinen matalalattia bussi

----------


## bussifriikki

Tampereellisia kuvia tästä

----------


## bussifriikki

Linja-autoaiheisia valokuvia Porvoosta

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Velodromilta

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama kuva hämärästä Talista

http://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Marraskuu+2015/

----------


## bussifriikki

Joulukuun ensimmäiset kuvat tulevat Töölöstä

----------


## bussifriikki

Parisen kuvaa Maunulasta alkaen tästä

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama otos Lassilasta ja Tikkurilasta alkaen tuosta.

Mukavaa joulunaikaa kaikille!

----------


## bussifriikki

Vuoden loppuun vielä jokunen kuva Kampin kaukobusseista, tästä

----------


## bussifriikki

Pari otosta Etelä-Haagasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Vuoden 2016 ensimmäiset kuvat tulevat Hakaniemestä. 
Täkynä uutuuslinja 26 ja sille siirtynyt kutsuplussalainen.

----------


## Melamies

Saitko kuvattua "ei linjalla"-kilvitetyn bussin Toinen linja-nimisellä kadulla? :Wink:

----------


## bussifriikki

Lassilasta löytyi muun muassa Tammelundin uutuuksia linjalla 54. Tästä näin.

----------


## bussifriikki

Leikinpä viikonlopun ratoksi vähän virtuaalipensseleillä.  :Smile:

----------


## PepeB

> Leikinpä viikonlopun ratoksi vähän virtuaalipensseleillä.


Nätimpi hän vihreänä on!  :Smile:

----------


## bussifriikki

Mikrokokoinen kuvausreissu muuan ruskealle suolle tuotti kaksi talvista otosta Koiviston uusimmista busseista:

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Itäkeskuksesta ja Leppävaarasta tuossa

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Tapiolasta

----------


## bussifriikki

Huhtikuun ekat kuvat Kapsäkin kulmilta, tuosta.

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia aurinkoisesta Hämeenlinnasta, tuosta

----------


## bussifriikki

Muutama kuva tältä kesältä

Kesä
Heinä
Elo

----------


## bussifriikki

Pari uutta kuvaa, mm. Tammelundin uutuudesta *tässä*

----------


## bussifriikki

Uusia kuvia Hakaniemestä *tuossa*

----------


## bussifriikki

Kuvia Ruoholahdesta ja Leppävaarasta *tuossa*

----------


## bussifriikki

Syyskuun kuvat alkaen *tästä*

----------


## Wolde

Näin ohimennen tuli mieleen että Korikuvaston puolella oleva Autocuby CityLine (Taksikuljetus #534 CJC-317) on AltasAuton koritehtaan tuotoksia.

----------


## bussifriikki

Ai, hei

_Uusia_ kuvia:

4/2017
5/2017
6-7/2017
8/2017
9/2017
10-11/2017
3-4-6/2018
9-10/2018

----------


## bussifriikki

Elokuun 2019 ensimmäiset valokuvat tulevat Keravalta ja Hyrylästä

linkki

----------


## bussifriikki

Tuoreita kuvia Leppävaarasta, Töölöstä ja Friisilästä

tästä eteenpäin

----------


## bussifriikki

Helmikuisia kuvia

https://bussilinjat.kuvat.fi/kuvat/Helmikuu+2020/

----------


## bussifriikki

Maaliskuun kansio käynnistyy Tampereen Keskustorilla ja Volvo-sähköbussilla
Klik

----------

